# Handmountainbike Jeetrike - Umbauthread und Erfahrungsthread



## .MK. (23. September 2019)

Hallo Community,

ich möchte hier mal ein paar Erfahrungen teilen - ist wahrscheinlich für die meisten Leser hier glücklicherweise nicht so superinteressant, aber wenn's nur einem oder zwei hilft, ist schon was gewonnen.

Unser Sohn benötigt einen Rollstuhl, mag aber trotzdem gerne draußen Off-Road-Bike-Abenteuer erleben.

Der erste Versuch war ein Stricker-Handbike-Vorsatz vor den Rollstuhl, von der Krankenkasse gesponsort. Die Fahrt ohne Motorunterstützung war im Schwarzwald nicht sinnvoll möglich, also kam eine Motorunterstützung dazu. Das hat dann schnell mehr Lust auf Off-Road gemacht und zu vielen Umbauten geführt: Geländebereifung, stärkerer Motor mit Temperaturanzeige (nachdem der Original-Motor dreimal durchgebrannt ist wegen zu langsamer Fahrt mit zu großer Last ), Spurverbreiterung (Kippsicherheit), Radstandsverlängerung (mehr Gewicht vorne), Frontballastierung für mehr Traktion (Vorderradantrieb). Trotzdem blieben die größten Probleme bauartbedingt: Zu wenig Traktion (Vorderradantrieb, zu wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad), Hinterräder ungebremst, keine Federung.

Hier mal ein paar Fotos des alten Rollstuhlhandbikes:









Wir haben damit viele tolle Dinge gemacht, aber was besseres musste her. Wir wollten: Hinterradantrieb, 3 hydraulische Bremsen, Vollfederung, aufrechter Sitz, Elektrounterstützung. Es gab hier lange Zeit: Nichts. Ein Projekt eines Händlers aus dem Allgäu, das aber im Sande verlaufen ist. Und eine Firma in Polen, die das Projekt angekündigt hat, geplant hat und dann als "Crowd-Funding-Basis" auf Vorkasse finanziert und gebaut hat. Wir waren dabei. Ein Jahr im Voraus eine ordentlich-mittlere vierstellige Summe an einen unbekannten Menschen im Ausland zu überweisen, ist schon etwas mutig... Wir haben's gemacht und nicht bereut. Und so im Spätwinter dieses Jahr nach etlichen Verzögerungen unser Jeetrike bekommen:

http://www.sport-on.com/jeetrike
https://www.facebook.com/SportOn.Handcycles/

Und das ist das neue Bike :









Uns war von vorneherein klar, daß das Handbike ab Werk noch nicht so ganz das ist, was wir wollen, sondern daß wir da noch kräftig basteln und umbauen müssen. Am Ende war es dann aber doch noch deutlich mehr, als wir dachten. Uns war klar, daß wir eines der ersten Bikes aus der Serie bekommen, und daß da dann noch Verbesserungspotential da ist, ist ja logisch - dafür gab's ja auch deutlichen Vorkasserabatt. Wir haben unsere Erfahrungen mit dem Hersteller auch geteilt, auf daß vielleicht die eine oder andere Idee noch ins Produkt einfließt.

Das Bike ist eine supertolle Platform, mit der man viel Spaß haben kann. Insofern: Kaufziel voll erreicht! 

Aber man kann und sollte einiges verbessern und anpassen. Was wir alles gemacht haben, möchten wir in den folgenden Beiträgen berichten (das war jetzt eine lange Vorrede). Und da wird's dann auch technisch, um dem Forumskapitel gerecht zu werden...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. September 2019)

Sehr stark! Hier schreibe ich sicherlich nichts Negatives über E-Bikes. In diesem Fall finde ich es nämlich genau richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .MK. (23. September 2019)

Ja, hab' auch schon überlegt, dazu vorbeugend was zu schreiben - aber der E-Antrieb dient hier ja nicht dem "noch schneller, weiter, höher" sondern nur dazu, sich adäquat mit einem "Fußbiker" mitzubewegen. Einer der Umbau-Teile, den ich auch kurz beschreiben werde, ist die Umrüstung von der Original-Elektronik auf einen anderen Controller. Könnte man auch in einem Ebike-Forum unterbringen - aber andererseits gehört das halt auch zu dem Mountain-Handbike dazu. Und ich weiß zumindest von einem anderen im Forum hier, daß er auch ein Jeetrike hat.

Gibt's noch mehr Jeetrike-Fahrer im Forum hier???


----------



## .MK. (29. September 2019)

So, es wird mal Zeit für ein Update...

Ich beginne vielleicht mal damit, was wir bis dahin alles umgebaut haben, die Idee ist dann zu jedem der Punkte noch ein paar Fotos und weitere Details zu posten.

Die Idee dahinter: Vielleicht nutzt es mal jemand anderem, der ebenfalls was ähnliches optimieren möchte. Es gibt ja mindestens einen weiteren Jeetrike-Fahrer im Forum, und noch einer hat mich als Handbike-Fahrer kontaktiert. Vieles von dem, was noch folgt, war nur durch die tolle und sehr fachkundige Forumsunterstützung überhaupt möglich. Herzlichen Dank an der Stelle nochmal an alle Helfenden!


Federung: Einmal alles auseinandergenommen, teilweise war etwas Nacharbeit angesagt. Austausch Monarch mit Remote gegen einen ohne Remote (hinten). Optimierungspotenzial: Hinteres Federbein antriebsneutral gestalten.
Die Bremse - vorne war ein Umbau notwendig.
Jetzt der hier im Forum ungeliebte  Elektrik-Anteil: Original-Elektronik komplett rausgeschmissen - Bafang-Motor auf externen Controller umgebaut - neue Steuerelektronik CycleAnalyst V2 samt Haltern - Pedalsensor neu - Akku etwas angepaßt - Tagfahrlicht. Damit konnten wir die Steuerung genauso machen, wie wir sie wollten - Ansprechverhalten, Leistung, Geschwindigkeitslimit, 3 Akkus etc.
Anbau Zubehörteile: Batteriehalterungen für die beiden zusätzlichen Batterien und für den Flaschenhalter
Versuche, die Schaltung (Alfine 11) mit den sehr langen Kabelaußenhüllen und dem Handkurbelbetrieb noch vernünftig in Gang zu bringen
Tausch der Alfine 11 gegen eine Enviolo Sportive stufenlose Nabe (der alte Markennamen war Nuvinci)
Handpedal auf der rechten Seite komplett neu gemacht, um die Drehgriffschaltung der Enviolo ordentlich bedienen zu können

Sollte sich jemand für das Jeetrike interessieren, kann er sich natürlich gerne mit Fragen melden.

Und, ums nochmal zu sagen, das Jeetrike ist ein geniales Teil, liebevoll gearbeitet und konstruiert, mit viel Erfahrung und Können. Es ist eine supertolle Basis, um trotz Rollstuhl-Handicap ins Gelände zu können und draußen Spaß zu haben.

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## .MK. (5. Oktober 2019)

Nummer 1, die Federung:

Zunächst mal ist das Jeetrike ein Wunder der Fräskunst, echt Respekt vor der Konstruktion, der Mühe und dem Aufwand der hier getrieben wurde! Mal ein paar Fotos dazu:









Verbaut sind zwei Rock Shox Monarch RL und ein Rock Shox Monarch XX, 165 x 38. Um bei geringen Fahrergewicht (insbesondere vorne, wo fast nur die Beine zu tragen sind) noch eine vernünftige Federwirkdung zu zeigen, muß der Luftdruck sehr abgesenkt werden (ca. 30psi), die Dämpfer sind damit auch etwas überdämpft. Ist aber weiters in der Fahrpraxis kein Problem.

Was aber anfangs in der Tat ein Problem war, war die Schwergängigkeit der Federung. Dazu muß man sagen, daß das ja eines der Vorserien-Modelle war. Ich habe den Hersteller auch informiert, es mag durchaus sein, daß das jetzt abgestellt ist. Sowohl vorne als auch hinten war die Federung schwergängig beim Einfedern als auch beim zurückstellen. Die Lösung: Alles komplett auseinandernehmen und nacharbeiten. Die Gelenke laufen alle in Igus-Gleitbuchsen. Allerdings saßen die teilweise so unter Spannung, daß die Demontage nur mit dem vorsichtigen Hammereinsatz / Auspressen am Schraubstock möglich war. Es gab drei Probleme:

Pulverbeschichtung in den Lagerbuchsenbohrungen => Ausbohren
Buchsen einfach zu eng => Ausbohren oder Abschleifen des Bolzens (in Bohrmaschine einspannen, Schleifpapier dagegen halten)
Insbesondere hatten auch die festen Bolzen, die die Dämpferaugen aufnehmen, einen Press-Sitz in den Dämpferaugen, das ist für die Lebensdauer des Dämpfers sicher auch nicht gut => Auch hier mit Abschleifen in Bohrmaschine gelöst
Ich habe die Sitze so aufgeweitet, daß alles ca. 0,05 - 0,1mm Spiel hat und gut läuft. Und ich habe die Igus-Gleitlager auch mit etwas Fett für maximale Leichtgängigkeit versehen (ja, hier gibt's unterschiedliche Meinungen, ob man das machen sollte oder nicht, so mit dem Dreck im Fett auf dem Alu...).

Damit war die Federung wirklich einsatzfähig und hat das gemacht, was man von ihr erwartet hat.

Allerdings hat das Remote des Monarch XX zunächst mal am Hydraulikanschluß ein Leck gehabt. Neu abgedichtet - aber nach 1h fahren hat der Dämpfer wieder blockiert (Zugstufe zu). Neu entlüften bringt nur kurz Abhilfe. Ausgebaut, auch hier wieder ohne sichtbaren Ölverlust nach 1h warten und 2 mal betätigen ist die Zugstufe immer zu. Im Forum gibt's dazu ja auch einen Thread, der hat keine Abhilfe gebracht. Am Ende habe ich den Remote zum Händler geschickt, der hat in an Rock Shox in Polen geschickt - nach drei Monaten bekam ich ihn in gleichem Zustand zurück . Mittlerweile haben wir ihn ersetzt duch einen dritten Monarch RL. Weil beim Handbike ein Remote ohnehin sinnlos ist - die Kraft wird ja beim "Treten" nach vorne ausgeübt, nach unten wirkt ja keine periodisch sich verändernde Kraft durch das Treten.

Was konstruktiv nicht so toll ist an der hinteren Schwinge: Sobald der Antriebsstrang unter Last steht, zieht der Motor die Federung raus. In diesem Zustand ist die Federung de facto blockiert. D.h. beim Bergauffahren gibt's kaum noch eine Federung hinten. Vielleicht gibt's hier eines Tages mal eine Überarbeitung. Sollte ja nicht allzu schwierig zu lösen sein.

Zum Fahrwerk noch ein Hinweis: Gerade im Gelände können Schräglagen / Kurvenfahren v.a. mit starkem Beschleunigen / Bremsen recht schnell zum Kippen des Handbikes führen. Alleine kommt man da als Handbikefahrer kaum mehr hoch. Wer alleine fährt, sollte vorsichtig sein. Und es ist teilweise alleine bereits schwierig, ein Kind mit 45kg im Handbike wieder aufzurichten...


----------



## seblubb (6. Oktober 2019)

Coole Sache und von dem Willen können wir uns alle eine Scheibe abschneiden


----------



## .MK. (6. Oktober 2019)

Nummer 2, die Bremse:

Vielleicht dem Vorserien-Modell-Status geschuldet waren drei XT-Bremsen an 2 XT-Bremshebeln montiert. Hinten bremste es sich damit hervorragend, aber vorne? Mit einem T-Stück 2 Bremszangen an einem Bremshebel ? Wie zu erwarten war dank Servowave (am Anfang des Hebelwegs gibts das meiste Ölvolumen) ergab sich damit ein Druckpunkt, der nur Millimeter vor dem Handgriff lag. Keine gute Lösung.



Also mußte ein Bremshebel mit größerer Ölfordermenge mußte her - doch nur welcher? Doch zum Glück gibt's das Forum hier!

Forumslink

Von @Mr. Tr!ckstuff kam der Tipp, es mit der alten Magura Julie (NICHT der Nachfolgerin Julie HP! ) zu machen. Gesagt, getan. @ibkc hatte noch das passende Teil - und es hat super funktioniert. Harter Druckpunkt, in etwa der Mitte des Hebelwegs. Alles perfekt, dicht, bremst richtig gut.

Danke, Forum !

Inzwischen haben wir noch die Bremsen rechts und links getauscht, weil mein Sohn rechts bessere Handkraft hat und die vordere Bremse einfach die wichtigere ist... Sieht zwar nicht so klasse aus, weil der rechte Bremshebel falschrum steht, aber für die Funktion ist das völlig egal.

Und so sah das dann aus:


----------



## .MK. (6. Oktober 2019)

3. Elektro-Unterstützung komplett umgebaut:

Die Vorrede zum Elektroteil des Posts war ja hier - und wen's nicht interessiert, der muß es ja nicht lesen und darf sich gern seines Lebens freuen und darüber, daß er keine Unterstützung braucht...



.MK. schrieb:


> Ja, hab' auch schon überlegt, dazu vorbeugend was zu schreiben - aber der E-Antrieb dient hier ja nicht dem "noch schneller, weiter, höher" sondern nur dazu, sich adäquat mit einem "Fußbiker" mitzubewegen. Einer der Umbau-Teile, den ich auch kurz beschreiben werde, ist die Umrüstung von der Original-Elektronik auf einen anderen Controller. Könnte man auch in einem Ebike-Forum unterbringen - aber andererseits gehört das halt auch zu dem Mountain-Handbike dazu.



Zurück zum Thema: Original kam das gute Stück mit einem soliden Bafang Mittelmotor BBS02 (alles andere ist bei dem Einsatz Blödsinn - wir haben beim Vorgängermodell 3 Motoren verbruzzelt wegen zu geringer Drehzahl und zu hoher Last, was das Gelände halt so mit sich bringt). Der Motor hat eine eingebaute vergossene Leistungs- und Steuerungselektronik mit externem Bedienteil (Power von 0 bis max in ein paar Stufen) sowie eine 48V 11,6Ah Batterie, die unter dem Sitz schön geschützt und in günstiger Schwerpunktlage verbaut ist. Funktioniert hat das auch wirklich gut, die Anpassung ist echt gelungen. Gut fahrbar, genügend Einstellbereich bzgl. Geschwindigkeit, genügend Drehmoment für richtig steil und auch nicht überschnell.

So richtig glücklich waren wir damit aber nicht, denn

Wir fahren auch mal ein Stück auf der Straße - und die StVZO erlaubt nun mal keine 500W Pedelecs. Wir haben es vorgezogen, das Teil nach den StVZO-Regeln zu bauen, man hat als Eltern den Kindern im Allgemeinen und hier im besonderen auch eine höhere Verantwortung. Also: Max 6km/h mit Handgas (wobei wir festgestellt haben, das garnicht zu brauchen), max. 25km/h elektrisch unterstützt und max. 250W.
Im Bestand waren 2 Stück 36V Ebike-Akkus, die als Zusatzakkus zum 48V Akku verwendung finden sollten.
Wir sollten eine Steuerung, die sich genau an unsere Wünsche anpassen läßt
Die Teile waren schon im Bestand vorrätig, und es war auch schon Bastelerfahrung damit vorhanden
Wir finden ein offenes System (frei programmierbar, selbst Firmware updaten, toller Kundensupport direkt vom Hersteller in Kanda, Featurewünsche werden oft kurzfristig umgesetzt, tolles Forum etc.) einfach klasse.
Zusatzanschlüsse z.B. für Tagfahrlicht vorne und hinten / Frontlicht sind ganz einfach anschließbar
So fiel die Wahl dann auf den Cycle Analyst V3 der Firma Grin Technologies (im folgenden CA genannt, das ist das Display samt Regelelektronik und Sensoranschlüssen). Dazu ein 20A Controller (die Leistungselektronik, also Gleichspannung in 3-Phasen-Wechselspannung für den Motor). Dazu ein Geschwindigkeitssensor, ein 12-Pol-Pedalsensor, Vorder- und Rücktagfahrlicht, eine helle Frontleuchte (Lichter werden über den CA versorgt), ein Stall voll Kabel, Lötzeug, Schlumpfschlauch (aka Schrumpfschlauch), Crimpzangen etc. Hier übrigens noch ein Link ins Forum für den CA: CA Forum.

Los ging's mit dem Akku. Im Originalzustand (Vorserienmodell) musste man den Akku ausbauen, um an den seitlichen Ladeanschluß zu kommen. Für einen dauerhaft verbauten Ladeadapter mit Hohlstecker in gewinkelter Ausführung reicht der Platz nur, wenn man eine Billigausführung mit dünnen Kabeln nimmt - das schien mir keine gute Idee zu sein. Das ordentlich dimensionierte Ladekabel mit einem ca. 1,5mm² Querschnitt hat leider nicht gepaßt. Also ordentliche Lösung: Akku öffnen, vernünftiges Ladekabel einlöten, bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich die beiden spärlich isolierten Auto-Sicherungen durch vernünftige ersetzen. Über die Leitungsquerschnitte des China-Akkus besser nicht nachdenken. Und auf das Lademanagment vertrauen.

Hier im Bild sieht man die neuen Sicherungen und die alten dünnen Original-Kabel:


Jetzt haben wir unter dem Sitz gut zugänglich und trotzdem schön geschützt eine Kupplung für das Ladekabel.

Wenn wir bei den Akkus sind - der CA kann auf Tastendruck zwischen verschiedenen Batterie-Setups (unterschiedliche Spannung, Zellchemie etc.) umschalten. Also 48V als Standard-Akku und bei Bedarf noch die beiden 36V als Backup - kein Problem. Aber es braucht natürlich eine Halterung für die beiden Zusatzakkus in schwerpunktgünstiger Lage. Edelstahlflachmaterial (arme Bohrer) und Schellen mit Gummiüberzug aus dem Sanitärbedarf ergeben eine gute Lösung unter dem Handbike hinter der Vorderradaufhängung:


Wenn wir gerade bei den Haltern sind - der Flaschenhalter sieht ganz ähnlich aus, auch hier ein Edelstahlblech, aber etwas kleiner:


Nun zum Motor: Die vergossene Leistungselektronik kann im Gehäuse verbleiben, sie wird aber komplett lahmgelegt. Was man braucht, um den Controller anzuschließen sind die drei Motorphasenanschlüsse und die 3 Hallsensoranschlüsse samt Masse und 5Volt (daß der Controller weiß, wo der Motor gerade steht und das Drehfeld passend weiterdrehen kann):








Bevor das jetzt zu lange wird, schließe ich das mal ab - die Fortsetzung folgt demnächst...[/QUOTE]


----------



## .MK. (6. Oktober 2019)

Hier nun die Fortsetzung: Abdichten ist natürlich unumgänglich!

Der CA will natürlich auch montiert werden - hierfür wurde eine kleiner Halter gefräst:


So sieht der CA dann montiert aus:


Als nächstes muß man 2 Sensoren anschließen - den Speed-Sensor (am Hinterrad, Kabelbinder auf der vorhandenen leicht modifizierten Halterung) und den Pedalsensor. Da der Platz zwischen Kettenblatt und "Tretlager" zu klein war, mußte er erweitert werden. Dazu mit der Fräse vom Vierkant der Kurbel etwa 2mm abgenommen und von den nicht verwendeten Aufnahmen des kleinen Kettenblatts ebenfalls 1,5mm abfräsen. Dann läßt sich der Sensor (bezogen von Grin Technologies, siehe Link oben) montieren. Dazu hat es nochmal einen kleinen gefrästen Halter gebraucht:






Später habe ich noch erfahren, daß man auch auf den externen Pedalsensor verzichten kann und sogar noch eine schnellere Pedalier-Erkennung bekommt: Es gibt noch den vierpoligen bei mir ungenutzten Stecker im Motor. Hier liegen zwei Hallsensoren samt Masse und 5V Eingang drauf. Wenn man den CA-Pedalsensoreingang von 12V auf 5V umbaut (im Manual steht irgendwo wie das geht), kann man den internen Sensor nutzen und spart sich die Montage des externen Sensors.

Die Tagfahrlichter sind vergossene LED-Strahler, auch von Grin mit extrem weitem Betriebsspannungsbereich für alle Ebike-Akkus, so lange das Teil fährt, leuchtet es vorne und hinten:


Natürlich wollen die Kabel schön verlegt sein, dazu braucht man: Kabelbinder, Kabelbinder und noch mehr Kabelbinder. Außerdem sieht man hier noch die Montage der Leistungselektronik-Box, auch mit Kabelbindern. Zum Glück gibt's so was tolles:


Die Kunst liegt natürlich in der Konfiguration der geschätzt 30 oder 40 Parameter, von denen aber nur ca. 6 eine Feineinstellung brauchen, der Rest ist einfach nur Anpassung an das Setup. Der CA ist ein wirklich geniales System für Eigenbauprojekte aller Art.

Hier mal ein paar Beispielschirme, die zeigen was das System für Infos bereithält:






Und fahren tut's auch - feinfühlig einstellbar in jeder denkbaren Art und Weise, und mit der nötigen Power.

Hier noch der Inhalt der Setupdatei name.hex, falls jemand das Setup mal einfach übernehmen möchte (in Notedpad++ reinkopieren, mit Dateiendung *.hex speichern und dann ins Setupprogramm zum Flashen des CA laden):

```
:060000C04341332D3134F1
:080000C1434133315F30313857
:060000C24341332D3134EF
:020000040001F9
:10E0440001000C004400240008002A000100000024
:10E05400000000000D000A0004008800040088008D
:10E06400100068000C0030000300200005000500CB
:10E074000500050033003300CC00CC00DE00B700FF
:10E084000000000000000700AE0033003300C700AA
:10E09400AE0025003C000300B9000300BA000300F1
:10E0A400BA000300B900080060000000FA0019007B
:10E0B400990000000900C4000900C4000900C4005C
:10E0C4000000000000000000000000000600060040
:10E0D400060009002C00000032000000FA000500D0
:10E0E400DC000500DC000500DC000000FA00000094
:10E0F400FA000000FA000000500000006400010073
:10E10400D800F0007F00FF000100000000000000C4
:10E11400FA000100F4000100F40000000000000017
:10E12400C8000000C8000C0096001900000033006D
:10E13400330013008800030084000500140001006C
:10E14400020003000400080031000400FF00040082
:10E15400140000000000000000000000FF000E009A
:10E16400CB000E00CB00050004004C00C30050009F
:10E17400C300500027000F000700FF007F00FF00CE
:10E184007F00FF007F00FF007F00FF007F00FF0093
:10E194007F00FF007F00FF007F0000009000000070
:10E1A400000000000000000000000000000000006B
:10E1B400000000000000000000000000000000005B
:10E1C4000800310000000100000001000000000010
:10E1D4000400E1000000000017004D0037003D007E
:10E1E400810079008000ED0020005F003C002600E3
:0BE1F4001D00A300000000001900B98E
:00000001FF
```


----------



## .MK. (7. Oktober 2019)

Ach ja, die Bedienelemente gehören ja auch dazu!

Es gibt einen +/- Zweiknopfschalter, so konfiguriert daß man die Leistung in 50 Watt Schritten von 50W bis 250W limitieren kann. Und ein Drehpoti, das die Motor-Assist-Cutoff-Geschwindigkeit von 0km/h bis auf 25km/h einstellbar macht. Beide Werte werden bei Änderung direkt mit Einheit im Display für ein paar Sekunden angezeigt.

Die Einsatzbereiche beider Einstellungen überschneiden sich natürlich, aber das Drehpoti kann die Geschwindigkeit auf Fußgängerbegleitungsgeschwindigkeit begrenzen oder bei vollem Drehmoment im Gelände wegen der Kippgefahr wo sinnvoll die Geschwindigkeit limitieren. Das Leistungslimit begrenzt dagegen in erster Linie das Motormoment und damit dann die Beschleunigung, Steigfähigkeit und indirekt auch die Geschwindigkeit, macht das Handbike aber auch gemütlicher / weniger agressiv im Anzug.


----------



## .MK. (11. Oktober 2019)

4. Zubehörteile / Halter für Trinkflasche und die beiden vorhandenen Extra-Akkus:

Vorne ist das Werkzeug, eine Pumpe und ein kunststoff-ummanteltes Edelstahl-Schleppseil angebracht. Winde kommt im nächsten Schritt 


Hier mit zwei Rohrschellen aus dem Installateurhandel und Edelstahlflachmaterial der Halter für die beiden Akkus:


Und in ähnlicher Konstruktion der Flaschenhalter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .MK. (11. Oktober 2019)

5. Die Schaltung:

Tja, etwas unrühmliches Kapitel: Die 11 Gang Shimano Alfine. Zuerst muß man die natürlich lastfrei schalten - damit hat sich Jonathan schon etwas schwergetan, aber das hat dann schon geklappt.

Plötzlich hat sich die Schaltung dann selbst verstellt - während der Fahrt ohne Gangwechsel hat sie dann versucht, selbst zu schalten. Problem: Durch die großen Biege-Bewegungen beim Hand-"Treten" gab es offenbar beim Kurbeln in den Shimano-Schaltzügen Längsbewegungen. Getroffene Maßnahmen:

Ablängen der aufgespleißten Außenhülle (die hat sich schon in der Plastik-Endkappe verfangen (siehe Bild unten).
Plastik-Endkappe duch eine Aus Alu ersetzen
den Außenhüllen im Kurbelbereich mehr Bewegungsspielraum verschaffen (Kürzen der verbindenen Gummihülle)
am Ende Ersatz der Shimano-Außenhüllen durch die flexiblen Nokon-Aluhüllen (aber da ist mir dann der Liner durchs Kurbeln gebrochen)
Warum sollte man die Kunststoff-Hülle um die Außenhülle entfernen??? 


Foto der aufgespleißen Außenhülle, durch die Platik-Kappe gebohrt:


Nokon mit mehr Bewegungsspielraum:


Nach viel Gebastel die bittere Erkenntnis: Durch die lange Zughülle (ca. 2,50m) mit den vielen Radien ist die Rückstellkraft der Alfine 11 einfach nicht groß genug, um das Schaltkabel zuverlässig zurückzuziehen.

Ja, es hätte auch Rohloff gegeben. Aber die fehlende Lastschaltfähigkeit und das Filigrangetriebe mit kräftigem Motor wären geblieben.

Also, eine Alternative musste her.


----------



## .MK. (11. Oktober 2019)

7: Die Lösung: Enviolo Sportive

Vom Hersteller Nuvinci gibt es jetzt die Enviolo Sportive mit vernünftiger Drehmomentfreigabe. Als stufenlose Getriebenabe ist sie lastschaltbar. Genau das, was wir brauchen.

Gibt's mit 6-Loch Scheibenbremsaufnahme und passendem 10*135mm Achsstandard und integrierter passender Drehmomentstütze in hübschem Schwarz. Paßt perfekt, nichtmal die Bremse mußte angepaßt werden.

Dazu die überlangen 310cm Schaltzüge (poliert von Jagwire, dazu die Hüllen).

Die Kette hat uns einen Streich gespielt - die Nabe kommt mit einem 3/32" Ritzel, die Original-Kette hatte aber 11/128“. Tausch der Kette und alles gut.

Wenn man die Bandbreiten und Übersetzungen der Enviolo und der Alfine vergleicht, ist die Enviolo mit etwas kleinerer Bandbreite unterwegs. Ein 17-er Ritzel auf der Enviolo kommt auf eine etwas höhere Endgeschwindigkeit im höchsten Gang bei gleicher Drehzahl. Das war uns am Berg mit 250W aber etwas zu drehmomentschwach, also haben wir das Ritzel auf ein 20-er getauscht. Damit oben etwas langsamer, aber dafür noch etwas mehr untersetzt im kleinsten Gang als die Alfine.

PS. Rückstellkräfte sind kein Problem mehr, dank 2 Zügen wie bei Rohloff. Und die Schaltung schaltet wunderbar!


----------



## .MK. (11. Oktober 2019)

8. Der Kurbelumbau:

Die Enviolo-Nabe hat eine Drehgriffschaltung, so wie früher mal Gripshift. Das ging aber mit den bisherigen Kurbeln schlecht wegen der ovalen Rohrform und vor allem der mittleren Verbindung zum Kurbelarm:


Abhilfe - eine neue Handkurbel:

Man nehme alte Lenkerhörnchen zum Recycling der Innenklemmen (mit der Fräse abnehmen):


Dazu ein gerades Stück eines alten Lenkers, Edelstahlflachmaterial (hatte zuerst 3mm * 25mm, aber das ist zu wenig - mindestens 5mm * 30mm nehmen!), dazu Schloßschrauben mit kürzer gedrehtem Vierkant, dazu ein paar Paßscheiben:


Jetzt will das ganze im Kurbelarm gelagert werden. Kurbelarm abnehmen, Gewinde ausbohren, dann mit der Fräse Bohrung aufweiten und zwei Lagersitze einfräsen (die Schraube wird noch durch eine mit Teilgewinde ersetzt):


Dann zwei passende Lager einpressen:


Und schon hat man eine Handkurbel, die das Schalten mit Drehgriff erlaubt:


----------



## .MK. (11. Oktober 2019)

Was jetzt noch fehlt, ist ein angepaßter Sitz, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Soweit ist unser Umbau jetzt abgeschlossen, und wir sind sehr glücklich mit den Ergebnis .


----------



## Handbike-Andi (28. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine Berichte.
Ich befasse mich seit Jahren mit Handbikes und kenne alle deine Themen sehr genau. 








						Handbike Beratung - alles zu deinem Sportgerät
					

Das Handbike mauserte sich in den letzten 25 Jahren vom Bastlergerät für Freaks zum meist genutzten Sportgerät für Rollstuhlfahrer.




					www.handbike-beratung.ch
				



Deine Abhandlung bestätigt mich bis ins Detail. Selbst den CA verwende ich an einem Prototypen, die Erfahrungen sind sehr gut. Wir werden eine solche Lösung mit unserem Kobold anbieten.
Mit deinen Beschreibungen zum Jeetrike hast du mir viele Fragen beantwortet.
Ich bin noch nie damit gefahren aber mir fallen drei Punkte besonders auf:

Die Lenkung ist senkrecht nach unten, es scheint mir, dass die etwas viel Kraft abverlangt und dass Schläge auf ein einzelnens Rad ungefiltert zurück kommen.
Wie sieht das aus mit dem Torque Sensor beim Lenken, verfälscht die Lenkbewegung die Drehmomentmessung. Sprich zieht der Motor zusätzlich an wenn auf eine Seite (wahrsch. rechts) gelenkt wird und zur anderen Seite nicht?
Warum keine Tektro Auriga Twin HD-E525 (oder HD-T525) Bremsen vorne? die Funktionieren absolut problemlos wir haben sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Alternativ gibt es von Elvedes die mechanische MP1000 gespiegelt.


----------



## .MK. (28. Januar 2020)

Hallo @Handbike-Andi, danke für Deine Rückmeldung!

Zu den Fragen:

- Meinst Du mit "Lenkung senkrecht nach unten", daß die Trajektorie der Achse der Vorderräder beim Einfedern sich (in Fahrtrichtung) senkrecht nach oben bewegt? Im Gegensatz zur Federgabel beim Fahrrad, die ja entgegen der Fahrtrichtung diagonal nach oben-hinten einfedert? Ein Einfedern entgegen der Fahrtrichtung unterstützt natürlich die Federung, weil es der Reibung in den Gabelrohren entgegenwirkt. Aber ich kann Dir versichern, daß die Federung sensibel anspricht und ihren Zweck voll erfüllt (sie federt auch beim Federgewicht vom Jonathan wirklich gut).

- Wir fahren ohne Drehmomentmessung, nur mit PedalAssist. Das Ansprechverhalten ist symmetrisch und so wie es sein soll  

- Das Bike kam ja bereits mit den beiden XT-Satteln vorne und dem XT-Hebel. Wie beschrieben, hab' ich ja von einem Forums-Teilnehmer für 10€ einen Ersatzhebel bekommen, mit dem das hervorragend funktioniert. Tektro wäre viel teurer gekommen, und es wäre schade um die XT-Bremsen gewesen. Ich finde, daß hydraulische Bremsen DIE Innovation im MTB-Bereich in den letzen 15 Jahren waren. Wer einmal eine hydraulische Bremse hatte, will nie mehr eine mechanische...

Ja, so kam's zu unserer Umsetzung. Jetzt warten wir gerade noch auf eine Rückenanpassung. Und auf den Sommer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handbike-Andi (29. Januar 2020)

Mit der Lenkung senkrecht nach unten meine ich, dass der Lenkkopf im 90° Winkel zum Boden steht und das Tretlager obendrauf sitzt. Die Kurbelwelle, die beim Lenken als Lenkstange wirkt, wird horizontal nach rechts bzw. links bewegt. Somit entfernt sich der Kurven äussere Kurbelgriff vom Fahrer weg, während der gegenüberliegende schnell gegen den Fahrer stösst.

Bei Handbikes ist es üblich, dass die Lenkkopfwinkel von 45° (bei MTB) bis 22° (Strassen-Renn-Handbikes) nach hinten geneigt sind. Die Tretlager werden ca 130mm nach vorne versetzt angebracht, so hat man mehr Hebelarm beim Lenken und man kann bequemer weiterkurbeln auch wenn voll eingelenkt ist. Die Distanz von Kurbel zu Rückenelement verändert sich kaum.


----------



## .MK. (29. Januar 2020)

...


----------



## .MK. (30. Januar 2020)

Ah, alles klar... 

Unser voriges Handbike war ein nachträglich motorisiertes Stricker-Handbike, das wir bestmöglich Mountainbike-gepimpt haben. Z.B. gab es nach dem dritten durchgebrannten Tauschmotor einen erhebliche stärker dimensionierten Motor und eine Temperaturüberwachung (die wir dann aber nach dem Tausch nie mehr wirklich gebraucht haben). Was Geländetauglichkeit angeht natürlich kein Vergleich mit dem Jeetrike.

Ohne mich jetzt tiefer mit dem Rahmenbau und der Geometrie befasst zu haben (die war immer gegeben und gut) würde ich erwarten, daß der Lenkkopfwinkel der üblichen Handbikes (mit Lenk-Rad vorne) eine natürliche Folge der Lenkgeometrie mit einem vernünftigen Nachlauf und des durchgängigen Lenkrohres ist - außerdem bringt das dann eine natürliche Tendenz Geradestellung des Vorderrades mit sich durch Hebung des Schwerpunkts bei Lenkeinschlag.

Das Jeetrike hat ja beide Vorderräder über Spurstangen angelenkt, damit ist dann der Lenkkopfwinkel unabhängig von der Geometrie der Lenkung wählbar. Ebenfalls ist ja auch ein Übersetzungsverhältnis zwischen Lenkwinkel und Radwinkel einstellbar.

Im Endeffekt und im Vergleich beider Handbikes ist der Versatz / die Verdrehung der Pedale beim Lenken in der Praxis überhaupt kein Problem und Thema. Wobei - ich meine, das hätte ich geschrieben - das Jeetrike deutlich weniger wendig ist und einen viel größeren Wendekreis hat.

Bezüglich der Geometrie ist das Jeetrike sehr durchdacht und gut. Der Chef des Ladens ist selbst Rollstuhlfahrer, war früher mal paralympischer (?) Handbikefahrer und hat neben diversen herkömmlichen Handbikes und als neuestes ca. 6. Modell insgesamt das Jeetrike entwickelt. Auch das spricht dafür, daß es mit viel Erfahrung konstruiert wurde und macht was es soll...

Wir sind sehr glücklich damit...


----------



## lega2finia (18. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Ich komme hierher, indem ich einem Link über "Endless sphere" folge. Ich bin querschnittsgelähmt und… ich habe auch ein Jeetrike!
Ich habe alle Ihre Beiträge mit "google translate" gelesen, ich kann kein Deutsch, also hoffe ich, dass Sie mich verstehen.
Ich habe das Jeetrike im August 2019 gekauft und es kam im November an. Er hat jetzt 800 km, meistens im Gelände. Zuvor hatte ich einen _Hase Lepus_, den ich mit einem Cyclone-Motor unter dem Sitz und einer NuVinci-Nabe motorisiert hatte. Aber das Jeetrike schien mehr Offroad-Potenzial zu haben, und das war mein Ziel.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Jeetrike, die Kapazitäten sind enorm, es ist eine zuverlässige und effiziente Maschine. Aber…
Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht von Sport-On, das nicht sehr präsent ist, um Fragen zu beantworten oder Probleme zu lösen. Trotzdem ist das Jeetrike eine sehr gute Basis, aber es gibt einige Mängel, die beseitigt werden müssen. Es ist teuer und erhöht den Preis einer Maschine, die bereits Gold wert ist ... und noch mehr mit der Tetra-Anpassung (die ich komplett wiederholen musste, weil nichts funktionierte)

Blase im hinteren Stoßdämpferkreis (Entlüften und Ablassen)
verriegelte Schwinge (zerlegt und gefettet werden)
Vorderräder falsch ausgerichtet (ausbauen und neu einstellen)
rostige Kugelgelenke (später zu ändern)
Die vorderen Bremsen bremsen nicht (ich habe andere gekauft)
Die Batterie hält nur 35 km (ich habe eine andere gekauft)
Der Bildschirm ist sehr schlecht (ich habe ihn geändert)
Der Motor funktioniert nicht (ich habe ihn neu programmiert)
Der Ordner ist zu schmal (ich habe ihn geändert)
Die Gänge schalten nicht (ich hatte Kinnsteuerungen gemacht)
Die vorderen Stoßdämpfer sind Holzstücke
Der hintere Stoßdämpfer ist eine Scheiße,
Natürlich muss ich noch etwas ändern, insbesondere was die Federung betrifft, da die Maschine sehr hart und unbequem ist.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, mit Ihnen Ideen und Lösungen austauschen zu können. Das Jeetrike ist immer noch selten (in Frankreich sind wir zwei), es ist eine großartige Maschine, aber es muss noch weiterentwickelt werden (und ohne die Hilfe von Sport-On)
Ich hoffe, Sie in diesem Forum zu lesen, bis bald!


----------



## .MK. (18. Juli 2020)

Bonjour und hallo, @lega2finia ,
mein Französisch ist uralt und eingerostet, aber mit Google Translate geht es ja auch prima (Englisch würde auch gehen). Willkommen im Forum, willkommen bei den Jeetrike-Fahrern.

Ja, ich sehe es auch so, das Jeetrike ist eine supertolle Basis, eine bessere kenne ich nicht. Aber, das Jeetrike braucht etwas Liebe und Werkstattzuwendung, bis es sein Potential umsetzen kann.

Ich würde empfehlen, den ganzen Text oben zu übersetzen und durchzulesen. Fast alle Probleme von Dir hatten wir auch und haben sie gelöst:

Dämpfer hinten: Wir haben den Remote-Hebel nicht wirklich dicht bekommen, irgendwo ging Luft raus und der Dämpfer hat sich verriegelt. Wir haben getauscht gegen einen Monarch ohne Remote, seither ist alles gut.
Vor allem vorne muß der Luftdruck radikal herabgesetzt werden.
All Gelenke / Dreh-Verbindungen der Federung vorne und hinten müssen auseinandergebaut werden. Viele Verbindungen sind zu eng / Pulverbeschichtung in den Bohrungen. ALLE mechanischen Passungen so aufweiten, daß sie leichtes Spiel haben. Dann fetten. Dann ist die Federung gut, vorne und hinten. Die vorderen Dämpfer sind nicht schlecht, wenn man die Gelenke gängig macht und den Luftdruck absenkt.
Gänge schalten nicht - seit wir die Enviolo / Nuvinci-Nabe haben, sind wir sehr glücklich damit. Schalten unter Last ist kein Problem!
Was meinst Du mit "Der Ordner ist zu schmal (ich habe ihn geändert)"? Das ergibt auf Deutsch so keinen Sinn.

Wenn Du konkrete Fragen hast, kanns Du sie hier ja stellen, kein Problem.


----------



## .MK. (18. Juli 2020)

Bastelarbeit heute: Wir werden den Rücken gegen einen angepassten Rücken mit mehr Seitenhalt tauschen. Daß das Einsteigen von der Seite besser klappt, sollte der Rücken nach hinten weggeklappt werden können. Da der Rücken ab Werk schon in der Neigung verstellbar ist, ist das kein größeres Problem. Aber die Schrauben müssen einer Schnellverstellung weichen. Und die haben wir uns heute aus Edelstahlrohr und Rundmaterial gebaut. Die beiden Schrauben dienen als Greifpunkte, mit denen man die beiden Stifte einziehen kann. Dadurch lösen sich dann die äußeren festen Rückenstreben von den inneren Streben, und der Rücken kann nach hinten weggeklappt werden. Komplettfoto folgt nach Einbau:


----------



## lega2finia (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo MK,
Ja, ich habe alles gelesen, was Sie vor dem Posten geschrieben haben, und festgestellt, dass wir dieselben Schwierigkeiten hatten (was auch bedeutet, dass Sport-on dieselben Fehler reproduziert, was mich ein wenig ärgert , jetzt beantworten sie die Fragen, die ich ihnen stelle, überhaupt nicht, und zum Glück ist die Garantie nicht in Anspruch genommen!)
Bei den Vorderradaufhängungen kann ich den Druck nicht mehr senken (derzeit 40 psi), da sonst die Stoßdämpfer vollständig sinken. Aber ich werde die Freiheit der Drehpunkte überprüfen, wie Sie sagten.
Bei der Hinterradaufhängung gibt es meines Erachtens zwei Probleme (!). Der Dämpfer ist sehr schwer einzustellen (bei 130 psi ist er flach, bei 140 psi ist er ein Stück Holz) und die Kinematik ist schlecht, was schlecht ist erklärt die Härte und mangelnde Progressivität. Auch vorne ist es ein bisschen so.
Die Bremsen ... Ich stimme Ihnen zu, vorne würden Sie einen Tektro Auriga Twin, Magura Double oder Bengal Set brauchen. Aber wie bei der Tetra-Version sind die beiden Hebel miteinander verbunden, es ist notwendig, dasselbe Rennen zu haben, und es ist noch komplizierter…
Der "Ordner", den ich "den Rücken" meinte, den ich installiert habe, ist ein Jay J2 aus einem Rollstuhl. Ich kann es kaum erwarten, deine zu sehen.
Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich sehr, Sie kennenzulernen, damit wir diese Jeetrike weiterentwickeln können!

den Rücken J2:





Die Bremsen : 





Die Faltkinnsteuerung für die Übertragung (da ich den Bildschirm geändert und einen Beschleunigerauslöser hinzugefügt habe)


----------



## .MK. (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo @lega2finia,

ich kann nicht bestätigen, daß die Kinematik der Federungen schlecht ist. Es ist nur viel zu viel Reibung im System. Diese Reibung erzeugt eine so starke Hysterese, daß die Federung dann entweder blockiert oder durchsackt. Das Problem ist nur die Reibung. Da hilft nur eines: Alles auseinanderbauen, jede bewegliche Verbindung auf Leichtgänigkeit prüfen, wenn die nicht gegeben ist: Abschleifen, ausbohren, Durchmesser anpassen. Jede Verbindungsbuchse braucht etwas "Luft" / Spiel und dann etwas Fett. Das gilt auch für die Igus-Gleitlagerbuchsen, auch die sitzen teilweise in einer engen Presspassung und laufen nicht gut. Du wirst sehen, wenn das behoben ist, dann federt das Bike wie es soll. 

Die Kinematik hat nur ein Problem, wie ich ja oben geschrieben habe: Hinten verhärtet die Federung, sobald ein Antriebsmoment die Kette unter Spannung setzt. Da fehlt die Antriebsneutralität.

Unser neuer Rücken braucht noch eine Weile...

Bis dann - viel Spaß beim Fahren!


----------



## .MK. (1. August 2020)

Die Schnellverstellung für den Rücken ist fertig, auch wenn der neue Rücken selbst noch eine Weile dauert. Der neue Rücken wird weiter nach vorne vorgezogen sein, damit wäre der Platz zum Rüberrutschen eng. Jetzt kann man mit den zwei Griffpunkten den Rücken entriegeln und einfach nach hinten wegklappen .

Siehe Fotos (Probeeinbau, man sieht noch ein paar Bohrspäne und die Ausrichtung der Griffpunkte ist auch noch nicht perfekt).


----------



## lega2finia (2. August 2020)

Die Idee ist gut (Eigentlich habe ich es nicht richtig verstanden!) und die Umsetzung ist großartig! Sie sind offensichtlich geschickt, einfallsreich... und gut ausgestattet! Auf meiner Seite denke ich, ich kann mein Bremsenproblem korrigieren, und ich werde das Gleiche tun, was Sie für den hinteren Stoßdämpfer tun: ihn einfach ändern.
Ich will auch eine Facebook-Seite kreieren, oder wir könnten Ideen und Lösungen austauschen... Sind Sie einer von denen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .MK. (2. August 2020)

Nee, sorry auf Facebook bin ich nicht aktiv... Aber wir können ja hier im Forum kommunizieren, entweder als Privat-Nachricht oder bei allgemeinem Interesse auch über die Forums-Seiten...


----------



## seitei2 (23. September 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Eure Beiträge sind wirklich super, und wie ihr geschrieben habt, das Bike hat wirklich viel zu bieten hat aber auch manche Schwachpunkte!
Die Steuerung des Motors und die Lastschaltfähigkeit ist bei mir nicht so wichtig ich bin noch nie irgendwann an die Grenzen gestoßen auch nicht bei 25 Prozent Schotterstraßen aber wie das von oben beschrieben wurde Hut ab von dir!!!!!! 
Aber Bremsleitungen sowie die Bowdenzüge sind nicht gut verbaut ich werde da mal Stahlfelx Leitungen mit Stahlfedern verbauen, mal sehen ob das Problem danach gelöst ist.
Bei der Federung ist bei mir mit 75 kg zu wenig Luft drin und sackt bei schweren Stößen komplett durch aber mit den Buchsen gibt's kein Problem die funktionieren bei mir gleichmäßig.
Wenn es um den Akku geht verstehe ich die Reichweiten Probleme nicht ich fahre mit einen Akku 570WH, 1300 hm und 40 km und das in 3 Stunden, da ich 2 Akkus habe ergibt das 80 km und 2600 hm das ist mehr wie ich an einem Tag jemals geschafft habe!!!!
Die Rückenprobleme verstehe ich auch, ich als innkompletter Para muss da bei schrägen Passagen aufzupassen. 
Ein Freund (Innkompletter Tetra) hat ihn sich umgebaut jetzt hat er keine Probleme mehr.
Beim Kettenschutz habe ich mit meine Knie Probleme da ich Spastiker bin drückt es mir das Knie immer auf den Schutz. Sind gerade beim Tüfteln das die Kettenführung schmaler wird und damit auch der Kettenschutz, habt ihr das Problem und habt ihr das lösen können?
lg Sepp


----------



## .MK. (26. September 2020)

Hallo Sepp,

willkommen im Forum! 

Aus welcher Gegend kommst denn Du? Und Dein Freund hat auch ein Jeetrike - wo kommt er denn her?

Zur Frage nach dem Akku: Wir haben kein Reichweitenproblem, bisher ging jede Fahrt locker mit einem Akku. Aber wir hatten halt die anderen beiden Akkus und so haben wir sie mal angebaut. Wir haben sie so verbaut, daß sie auch etwas als Ballastierung für einen tieferen Schwerpunkt dienen können für etwas mehr Reserven gegen kippen.

Der Kettenschutz macht bei uns keine Probleme, da haben wir noch nichts dran gemacht.

Wir hoffen, den Rücken bald mal vollends fertigzubekommen...

Viel Spaß mit dem guten Teil  

Martin


----------



## seitei2 (28. September 2020)

Hallo Martin!
Vielen Herzlichen Dank!

Ich komme aus Lofer das liegt in Österreich im Bundesland Salzburg,
Habe gerade gesehen das das mit dem Akku jemand anderer geschrieben hat.
Mein Freund kommt aus dem Lungau das ist auch in Salzburg und zwar Südlich.
Das mit den Akkus verbauen finde ich super wie du das gemacht hast. ich habe mir einfach nur eine Tasche gekauft und nimm ihn mit, dass ist bei mir nicht so elegant!

Wie viel druck hast du in den Federn? Da bin ich gerade dabei dies zu beheben.

Habe beim Hinteren Federbein das Problem das es komplett durchgeht das muss ich beheben.

Welche Bowdenzüge und Bremsleistungen verwendest du für das Jeetrike deines Sohnes

Dann wir dein Sohn auch keine Spastik haben wenn der Kettenschutz keine Probleme macht.

Wenn du den Rücken fertig hast kannst du ihn bitte Posten das Zeige ich dann meinen Freund.

Danke mit dem Teil habe ich richtig Spaß!
Bin vorher immer ohne Motor gefahren mit einem MTB Handbike von Schmicking und bin meistens 5 bis 6 mal die Woche unterwegs aber im schnitt um die 300 bis 400 hm. Jetzt sind 1000 hm und mehr kein Problem. 
Dies bin ich vorher 1 oder 2 Mal im Monat gefahren jetzt immer wenn ich Zeit habe.
Dein Sohn und du seid ja wirklich super das gefällt mir sehr. sehr stark!!
Mein Vater geht mit mir auch immer Biken!!!

Gruß Sepp


----------



## .MK. (6. Oktober 2020)

Hi Sepp,

ah, von Dir aus ist's ja gar nicht so weit bis Saalbach - da war ich mit unserem anderen Sohn schon ein paar Mal ein paar Tage zum Biken. Tolle Gegend 

Du fragst nach dem Druck in den Federbeinen. Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht genau sagen. Es gilt halt die übliche Regel: ca. 20 bis 25% des Federwegs sollten sie unter normaler Beladung in der Ebene einfedern. So haben wir sie eingestellt. Das ist erheblich weniger als man überlicherweise in einem Bike fährt, so ein Drittel oder Viertel des Drucks. Liegt halt nur ein Bein und ein bißle Handbike drauf (vorne). Hinten auch entsprechend.

Nochmal der Hinweis: Ich kann Dir nur raten, die gesamte Federkinematik komplett zu demontieren und gängig zu machen. Inkl. z.B. auch der Bolzen, die durch die Augen der Federbeine gehen. Siehe oben. Nur so haben wir die Federung leichtgängig genug bekommen, um sie nicht durchsacken zu lassen oder steinhart machen zu müssen. Nur wenn das wirklich leicht und fast ohne Reibung läuft, fällt die Hysterese klein aus und federt das Federbein leicht ein und auch wieder gut aus. Durchsacken ist genau das Phänomen: Zu kleiner Luftdruck, der kommt nicht mehr gegen die Reibung an beim Ausfedern. Mehr Luftdruck würde zu einer steinharten Federung führen, die immer außen ist. Abhilfe: Nacharbeiten, Reibung raus, alles gängig machen daß es ein kleines bißchen Spiel hat, gut fetten.

Für die Züge haben wir lange superpolish Jagwire genommen, wie gesagt Umbau auf stufenlose Nabe. Das ist supergenial, mit der Shimano Getriebenabe hatten wir durch die langen Schaltkabel und die kleine Federrückholkraft nur Probleme. Die neue Nabe läuft wie geschmirt.

Spastik ist nicht so das Problem, zumindest beim Biken.

Heute ging's mit dem Rücken einen Schritte weiter. Update kommt, wenn er fertig ist.

Bis dann - Grüßle von Martin


----------



## lega2finia (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ich arbeite gerade an der Verbesserung der Aufhängungen… Ich habe auch die hintere Schwinge komplett zerlegt und alles mit etwas Fett wieder zusammengebaut (auch wenn es normalerweise nicht für die Igus-Drehzapfen erforderlich ist?).
Dort fing die Federung plötzlich an, viel, viel besser zu funktionieren! Immer noch fest (bei 135 psi), aber okay. Ich ging weiter, indem ich den Stoßdämpfer wechselte. Ich habe einen "einfachen" Rockshox-Monarchen gekauft, ohne ihn zu blockieren (nutzlos!). Aber ... 200 mm lang statt 165 mm. Und um den Rücken nicht zu stark anzuheben, habe ich die 2 cm höheren Befestigungsschrauben der Rückenlehne verwendet. Durch weniger Aufpumpen des Stoßdämpfers (90 psi) bleibt das Handbike horizontal und wirkt flexibler. Es ist zu versuchen, ich bin nicht sicher, wohin ich gehe. Aber ich denke immer noch an ein Problem mit der Konstruktion der Verankerungen, insbesondere an der Unterseite des Stoßdämpfers.
Im Vorbeigehen konnte ich sehen, dass dieser Anker genau nicht mit dem oberen ausgerichtet war. Je mehr der Schock nachlässt, desto mehr bleibt er stecken. Nicht gut, das, Jaroslav !! (Dies kann behoben werden, indem der Abstandshalter an der oberen Befestigung entfernt wird.)
Ich habe auch die Vorderradaufhängungen zerlegt. Bei Igus-Lagern gibt es ein weiteres Problem: Sie sind nicht nur sehr hart (die Distanzstücke haben einen zu großen Durchmesser), sondern bleiben auch beim Anziehen hängen (die Distanzstücke sind zu kurz). Damit dies funktioniert, müssen Sie die Achsen locker lassen und gebunden mit Loctite. Es nervt!
Ich habe Sport-On nach den richtigen Abstandshaltern gefragt. Jaroslav antwortete, dass es nicht berührt werden sollte, dass es sehr gut funktionierte und dass das Problem von Menschen kam, die sie auseinander nahmen, ohne etwas zu wissen oder zu wissen, wie man sie wieder zusammensetzt. Und dass ich das Handbike zurückgeben musste, "damit sie es reparieren konnten". Ich ziehe es immer noch vor, dass sie mir die Teile schicken ... schneller, billiger ... und besser gemacht! Aber Jaro hat Probleme, Kritik zu hören, auch konstruktive ...
Ich ließ auch Teile herstellen, um die Verankerung der vorderen Stoßdämpfer zu modifizieren und Flexibilität zu gewinnen. Ich werde Bilder posten, wenn ich sie bearbeite.

Der Stoßdämpfer an den hohen Befestigungen :





Fehlausrichtung der Stoßdämpferhalterungen :


----------



## lega2finia (10. Oktober 2020)

Um Sepp zu antworten (ich habe es vergessen)

Der Kettenschutz zwingt das rechte Bein ein wenig, sich zu entfernen. Für mich ist das kein Problem. Außerdem sehe ich an dieser Stelle nicht, wie man das Jeetrike schmaler macht, man muss die beiden Ketten nebeneinander haben ...
Meine Originalbatterie ist 12A. Ich denke jetzt setzen sie 14A (?). Mit dem 12A lege ich 32/35 km zurück, ohne viel Unterstützung zu leisten. Ich stellte fest, dass es wenig war, also kaufte ich einen 17A. Mit dem 17A lege ich fast 45 km mit viel stärkerer Unterstützung zurück, wie bei intensiven Offroad-Bedingungen.
Für die Suspensionen bestätige ich: Alles muss überprüft werden !! Wenn sie sich im leeren Zustand nicht PERFEKT bewegen, arbeiten sie nicht mit dem Schock.
Sepp, könnte dein Tetra-Freund kommen und hier posten? Ich würde gerne wissen, was er von den Bremsen hält (wenn er diese Scheiße von Ellbogenbremsen hat, die absolut nicht funktionieren, aber sie werden weiter eingebaut ...)


----------



## .MK. (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich hoffe, bald Fotos vom neuen Rücken zeigen zu können. Es fehlt noch die Bespannung und ein keilförmiges Frästeil (Winkeladapter).

@lega2finia , lass uns gnädig sein mit dem Hersteller des Jeetrike. Was der Mann konstruiert hat, ist genial und eine supertolle Basis. Ich bin mir sicher, er hat sich alle mögliche Mühe gegeben, das so gut wie möglich zu machen. Am Ende ist es eine kleine Fertigung im Haus mit professionellen Maschinen, aber trotzdem keine Massenfertigung. Was ein kleiner Familienbetrieb leisten kann, ist begrenzt. Umso besser, daß er das Risiko gewagt hat und so eine tolle Basis entwickelt hat. Darüber können wir alle nur froh und dankbar sein. Und mit den kleinen Unzulänglichkeiten kann man leben bzw. sie verbessern.

Wer weiß, vielleicht liest Jarek ja mit und ändert mit der Zeit auch noch das eine oder andere...


----------



## lega2finia (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Martin,
Ich bin natürlich - aber ich zeige es nicht - weitgehend Ihrer Meinung nach. Das Jeetrike ist eine sehr leistungsstarke Maschine mit enormem Potenzial. Es ist ziemlich gut gestaltet und effizient, es gibt hochwertige Ausrüstung, es ist wunderschön (!) ... Es ist das beste, das es heute auf dem Markt gibt, und für einen Tetraplegiker ist es sogar das einzige. Möglichkeit eines ernsthaften Offroad-Handbikens. Ich bin für alles dankbar.
Ich wusste auch, dass ich Teile an mein Handicap anpassen musste, um es wirklich auszunutzen. Ich habe die Kinnsteuerung durchgeführt, die Rückenlehne und andere Details geändert, aber ich habe erwartet ... jedes neue Zahnrad ist das gleiche, also habe ich kein Problem damit.
Jaroslav und sein Team verdienen Anerkennung dafür, dass sie diese Maschinen für eine so kleine Kundschaft hergestellt haben. Er ist sicherlich Risiken eingegangen und kann stolz auf die geleistete Arbeit sein. Es ist menschlich, es ist normal.
Was ich bedauere, ist sein mangelndes Zuhören und seine ständige Ablehnung von Kritik (wenn es ihm dienen könnte)
Wir können sehr schöne Produkte herstellen und trotz allem von Zeit zu Zeit einige Mängel übersehen. Es passiert den besten Arbeitern. Wenn das passiert, akzeptieren wir es, entschuldigen uns und ändern uns. Nichts davon hier, während sich die Fehler auf meinem Jeetrike angesammelt haben! Aber Jarek hat die E-Mail nie beantwortet oder ich habe sie gemeldet ... Und selbst jetzt, wenn ich ihn freundlich bitte, mir 0,50 € Münzen zur Behebung IHRER Fehler zur Verfügung zu stellen, sagt er, es sei meine Schuld! Es ist in Bezug auf einen Kunden nicht respektabel.
Und schließlich habe ich für dieses Handbike rund 12.000 Euro bezahlt, das ist schon der Preis für ein hübsches kleines Auto! Also ja, es gibt sehr schöne Teile, schöne Schweißnähte, schöne Ausrüstung und alles, was Sport-On zum Leben erwecken kann. Ich verstehe das. Aber es gibt auch eine zu schwache Batterie, eine schreckliche Konsole, die Tetra-Bremsen, die nicht bremsen, und viele Dinge, die schlecht montiert, schlecht verarbeitet oder nicht funktionieren. Auf diesem Preisniveau können wir anfangen, anspruchsvoll zu sein oder zumindest zu verstehen. Ich hoffe, dass Jarek dies lesen wird. In der Zwischenzeit fahre ich mit großer Freude weiter und entwickle diese außergewöhnliche Maschine. Ich danke ihm, dass er es geschaffen hat, aber es hört dort auf.

Thierry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lega2finia (25. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen alle,
Ich habe ein wenig an den Aufhängungen gearbeitet, bevor ich sie bei kleinen Stößen als zu hart und nicht empfindlich genug empfand. Der Komfort ist Null, die Vibrationen in den Füßen und Händen tun mir weh. Aber die Stoßdämpfer sind auf nur 45 psi aufgepumpt und verlieren darunter den ganzen Frühling.
Also ließ ich diese Teile herstellen (Foto), mit denen sich die Position der Stoßdämpfer ändern lässt. Sie können auf beiden Seiten des Unterarms montiert werden, sodass ich wählen kann, ob ich ihn mehr kippen oder mehr Hebelkraft haben möchte.
Um das Beste zu wählen, experimentiere ich gleichzeitig mit den beiden Positionen, eine auf jeder Seite (Foto). So kann ich auch auf die Räder schauen und nicht nur "Empfindungen" haben.
Im Moment, wenn der Druck schnell (und schlecht) eingestellt ist , sehe ich, dass er bereits besser funktioniert, der "richtige" Stoßdämpfer ist immer noch etwas hart, der "liegende" Stoßdämpfer ist zu Beginn des Rennens empfindlicher. Ich muss genauere Einstellungen vornehmen, aber es ist ein echter Schritt nach vorne, denke ich.
Ich habe auch bald ein Rücktritt-Bremssystem fertiggestellt, es ist wichtig, ich hatte große Angst bei einer großen Abfahrt, ohne überhaupt bremsen zu können, das muss ich verbessern.


----------



## .MK. (25. Oktober 2020)

Das ist ja eine tolle Idee . Wir brauchen das nicht, aber es hat ja auch jeder andere Bedürfnisse...


Bei uns geht's mit dem Rückenteil weiter:

Man kann den Rücken ja in zwei Positionen einstellen. Beide waren für unseren Rücken zu flach. Aber man kann noch ein drittes Lochpaar einbringen und so den Rücken noch steiler stellen. Damit hat dann die Neigung gepaßt, aber der Rücken war zu nah an den Kurbeln.

Also muß das Rückenteil wieder weiter nach hinten und die Winkeländerung angepaßt werden mit einer Adapterplatte. Doch woher die Winkelmaße des Adapters nehmen und den notwendigen Offset in X und Y Richtung?

Ich habe das so gelöst: Eine Kamera auf ein Stativ stellen, Mittelachse in Richtung Montageplatte Rücken, Teleobjektiv. Dann in beiden Stellungen den Rücken montiert und je ein Bild gemacht. Und einen Meterstab als Referenz. Das ganze habe ich dann in Gimp auf verschiedenen Ebenen in Deckung gebracht und halbtransparent überlagert. Dann kann man Hilfslinien einzeichnen und von denen dann die Winkel und Offsets ausmessen. Damit kann man dann genau passend den Adapter konstruieren.

Wobei, genau passend - um ehrlich zu sein, die Anprobe steht noch aus . Hoffen wir auf's Beste!





Habe am Samstag noch das Adapterteil gefräst, das den Rücken in den richtigen Abstand zu den Kurbeln bringt und gleichzeitig die Neigung anpasst:









Weitere Infos / Fotos folgen, wenn alles fertiggestellt ist. Es fehlen noch zwei Bohrungen zur Befestigung. Dann sieht man, wie das Teil genau montiert wird.

Am Rande: Der Aufsatz auf der Alu-Adapter-Platte aus Titan von der Firma Otto Bock ist eigentlich dazu gedacht, Fußprothesen im Winkel in zwei Richtungen fein einstellen zu können. Unser Hilfsmittelversorger verwendet diese Teile, um angepasste Rückenteile fein einstellen zu können. Das kann man dafür sehr empfehlen!


----------



## .MK. (26. Oktober 2020)

Der Rücken ist montiert und bereit für die Fahrprobe. Hier nochmal ein paar Fotos:

Der fertige Adapter:




Montiert am Handbike:




Von hinten war wegen der Querstrebe der Platz für den Schraubenkopf knapp:




Der Rücken in Fahrposition:




Der Rücken zurückgeklappt zum Einsteigen:




Die Verriegelung des Klapp-Mechanismus montiert:




Hier noch das Gegenstück zum Titanadapter. Mit den 4 Madenschrauben kann man die Winkel noch nachjustieren:


----------



## chicken12 (27. Oktober 2020)

hallo,
ich fahre ja auch das jeetrike in der tetra version mit jay rücken. ich kenne das problem der vorderbremse...mal schauen ob ich irgendwo einen julie hebel finde. ich versuche erstmal trickstuff power beläge.
mein hauptproblem ist der 12ah akku. nach knapp 40km und 700hm ist der leer. wisst ihr eine grössere alternative? Oben steht was von 17ah. welcher akku ist das? Ist das ne grössere umbauaktion?


----------



## .MK. (27. Oktober 2020)

Hi @chicken12 , kannst ja nochmal oben nachlesen. Bei uns geht alles was Akku heißt, egal ob 36 oder 48 Volt. Wir können drei Akkus montieren. War halt der komplette Elektronikumbau. Dafür können wir jetzt alles an der Steuerung komplett frei programmieren. Und unsere Maschine ist StVZO konform (zumindest hält sie die StVZO-Regeln ein).


----------



## chicken12 (27. Oktober 2020)

.MK. schrieb:


> Hi @chicken12 , kannst ja nochmal oben nachlesen. Bei uns geht alles was Akku heißt, egal ob 36 oder 48 Volt. Wir können drei Akkus montieren. War halt der komplette Elektronikumbau. Dafür können wir jetzt alles an der Steuerung komplett frei programmieren. Und unsere Maschine ist StVZO konform (zumindest hält sie die StVZO-Regeln ein).


Vielen Dank. Ich kann nicht umbauen. Passt trotzdem jeder Akku mit 48volt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicken12 (27. Oktober 2020)

E-Bike & Scooter Akkus online kaufen | Ihr Akku-Experte akkushop24 fü
					






					www.akkushop-24.de
				




der hier zum beispiel? Sieht sehr ähnlich aus...


----------



## lega2finia (27. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Chicken12,
Ich freue mich sehr, einen anderen Jeetrike-Besitzer zu finden, mit dem ich sprechen und Ideen austauschen kann!
Beim Bremsen bereitet das ursprüngliche Tetra-System Kopfschmerzen. Es funktioniert nicht, weil es nicht nur schlecht designt, sondern auch schlecht gemacht ist (ich hoffe, Jaroslav wird das nicht lesen ... aber es ist die Wahrheit!)
Wenn Sie den Shimano XT-Hebel für die Rückseite behalten und eine Magura Julie für die Vorderseite aufsetzen, besteht kaum eine Chance, dass er funktioniert. Die Hebel müssen genau den gleichen Hub haben, sonst haben Sie immer eine Bremse, die vor der anderen funktioniert.
Es ist auch notwendig, den Bogen, der die beiden Bremsen verbindet, zu entfernen und durch ein besser gestaltetes Teil zu ersetzen ... Wenn die Bremsen nicht parallel sind, geht es auch nicht (Foto)
Ich für meinen Teil entfernte die hintere Bremse und verband jeden Hebel mit einer einzelnen vorderen Bremse. Zumindest funktionieren beide Vorderradbremsen. Aber ich muss es besser machen, ich habe nicht genug Kraft in meinem Arm und es ist immer noch nicht genug.
Für die Batterie habe ich in China einen 17A gekauft, der mir mit viel Unterstützung rund 42/45 km gibt. Das ist wichtig. Mit dem ursprünglichen 12A überschreite ich 30 / 32Km nicht, was wirtschaftlich ist. Ich bin oft zusammengebrochen! Außerdem habe ich die Konsole gegen eine präzisere ausgetauscht, die die Spannung angibt. Ich weiß, dass die Batterie bei 41 V abschaltet, also versuche ich zuerst einzusteigen!
Ich werde jetzt die 17A unter den Sitz legen, und ich werde die 12A zusätzlich für lange Reisen nehmen.

Mein Bremsteil ist nicht großartig, aber zumindest die Hebel sind parallel. Jeder rote Schlauch geht an eine Vorderradbremse, es gibt keine Hinterradbremse mehr.


----------



## chicken12 (27. Oktober 2020)

ahh auch eine gute idee, die bremse nur vorne zu benutzen. vielleicht versuche ich das auch. ich drücke die bremse nach aussen. da habe ich viel mehr kraft.
welchen 17ah akku hast du verbaut? ich fahre meist in stufe 7/10, da reicht der akku für 40km/700hm.


----------



## .MK. (27. Oktober 2020)

@lega2finia , da muß ich Dir widersprechen :



lega2finia schrieb:


> Wenn Sie den Shimano XT-Hebel für die Rückseite behalten und eine Magura Julie für die Vorderseite aufsetzen, besteht kaum eine Chance, dass er funktioniert. Die Hebel müssen genau den gleichen Hub haben, sonst haben Sie immer eine Bremse, die vor der anderen funktioniert.
> Es ist auch notwendig, den Bogen, der die beiden Bremsen verbindet, zu entfernen und durch ein besser gestaltetes Teil zu ersetzen ...



@chicken12 , kannst hier nochmal nachlesen, hab' zwei Links eingefügt:

Bremse: gleicher Thread weiter oben

Forumslink Ölfördervolumen

Zwei Hebel, einer für vorne rechts und einer für vorne links - das würde nicht machen. Wenn Du vor Schreck einseitig bremst, wird Dir das Handbike seitlich ausbrechen. Bordstein oder Gegenverkehr - beides nicht vorteilhaft. Und wenns mal steil nach oben geht, dann nur mit den Vorderrädern das Rückrollen verhindern? Ebenso zweifelhaft.

Ich kann Dir nur eines raten, basierend auf eigener Erfahrung: Tausche den Bremshebel aus gegen einen mit doppeltem Ölfördervolumen (der kann dann beide Bremszangen mit genügend Öl versorgen). Geeigneter Hebel und weitere Infos in den beiden Links oben. Dann kannst Du weiter vorne beidseitig symmetrisch und hinten Bremsen. Die Bremspower ist wirklich mächtig, mein Sohn hat auch Handprobleme, aber das Ding bremst trotzdem "wie Gift". Hinten und vorne.

************

EDIT: Siehe auch selber Thread weiter hinten. Mir war beim Kommentar nicht klar, daß ja beide Hebel verbunden sind. Insofern ist das schon noch eine symmetrische Bremse. Allerdings hinten keine Bremse mehr halte ich nach wie vor für keine gute Idee...


----------



## chicken12 (27. Oktober 2020)

ist das der hier? https://www.ebay.de/itm/Magura-Juli...789242?hash=item2f4cd98efa:g:1nkAAOSw3GJficK2


----------



## .MK. (27. Oktober 2020)

Nein, das ist nicht die, die wir haben. Unsere hat einen weißen Markenaufdruck (nicht wie im Link von Dir Teil der Spritzgußform) und eine Öffnung zum Entlüften die oval ist (nicht wie bei Dir eher rechteckig).

Übrigens gibt's eine passende komplette Bremsanlage auch hier neu zum Kaufen:
Kaufbremse für zwei Bremszangen


----------



## .MK. (27. Oktober 2020)

Das ist die, die wir auch haben:

ebay-Link


----------



## .MK. (27. Oktober 2020)

Oder hier: 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Magura-Juli...045816?hash=item3dadfd06f8:g:32QAAOSwT4xflT-I


----------



## .MK. (27. Oktober 2020)

@lega2finia , sehe mir gerade noch Dein Foto genauer an. Mir war bisher nicht klar, daß die beiden Hebel ja mechanisch verbunden sind. Da funktioniert es dann ja wirklich nicht, wenn man verschiedene Hebel nimmt... Und dann ist es natürlich kein asymmetrisches Bremsen, wenn man eine Bremse nach rechts und eine nach links führt. Sorry.

Was bleibt ist natürlich immer noch die fehlende Bremse hinten...

=> Am Ende muß halt jeder die für seine Bedürfnisse passende Lösung finden...


----------



## lega2finia (27. Oktober 2020)

MK, ich stimme dir auf den Bremsen zu! Die Feststellung, dass die Julie mehr Volumen hatte und die vorderen Bremskolben besser drücken konnte, ist ausgezeichnet!
Aber ich glaube, wenn wir die beiden Hebel wie das Tetra-System (mein Foto) aneinander befestigen müssen, müssen die Hebel genau gleich sein, den gleichen Hub haben und perfekt parallel sein. Von derselben Marke und demselben Modell ist es also sicherer. Ich bestreite nicht, im Gegenteil!
Chicken12, sehr gute Idee, die Bremsen mit dem Ellbogen zu betätigen! Es ist wahr, dass ich durch Drücken des Arms nicht stark bin und außerdem der Körper sich den Hebeln nähert und wir noch mehr Kraft verlieren. Hast du die Hebel umgelegt? kannst du ein Foto machen?
Ich arbeite an einer Rücktrittbremse -coaster brake- ich werde die Teile Ende der Woche haben, um sie zusammenzubauen. Ich hoffe es wird gut funktionieren ...

edit : Ja, das ist es MK, du hast das zusätzliche "Tetra-Problem" verstanden!  Aber diese Ebay-Anzeige ist interessant, ich werde schauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicken12 (27. Oktober 2020)

lega2finia schrieb:


> Hallo Chicken12,
> Ich freue mich sehr, einen anderen Jeetrike-Besitzer zu finden, mit dem ich sprechen und Ideen austauschen kann!
> Beim Bremsen bereitet das ursprüngliche Tetra-System Kopfschmerzen. Es funktioniert nicht, weil es nicht nur schlecht designt, sondern auch schlecht gemacht ist (ich hoffe, Jaroslav wird das nicht lesen ... aber es ist die Wahrheit!)
> Wenn Sie den Shimano XT-Hebel für die Rückseite behalten und eine Magura Julie für die Vorderseite aufsetzen, besteht kaum eine Chance, dass er funktioniert. Die Hebel müssen genau den gleichen Hub haben, sonst haben Sie immer eine Bremse, die vor der anderen funktioniert.
> ...


@lega2finia welchen 17ah akku hast du verbaut?


----------



## lega2finia (27. Oktober 2020)

Chicken12, ich habe einen Fehler gemacht, meine Batterie ist nur 14A, das habe ich gerade gesehen, als ich die Bestellung gefunden habe, die ich aufgegeben habe. Hier ist der Link : https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33015845742.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1f626c37JgeXtQ


----------



## Handbike-Andi (27. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen
Seit einiger Zeit lese ich mit.
Für mich tun sich da einige bekannte Themen auf.
Bremsen für Tetraplegiker ist ein grosses, gleichfalls bekanntes Thema. Im Innovationszentrum für assistive Technologien IAT der Schweizer Paraplegiker Stiftung läuft zu diesem Thema ein Projekt "Torpedo-Frein".

Vorerst mal die Frage, warum ihr nicht z.B. die Tektro Auriga Twin (HD-T525 bzw. HD-E525) nutzt? Die wird 2021 mit einem neuen Bremshebel kommen mit deutlich verbesserter Blockierfunktion (HD-E745).
Ein Andere Alternative findet ihr hier https://mysmartbrake.com/ eine kabellose Bremse. Dabei kann der Bremshebel in alle erdenklichen Lagen gebracht werden. Das Betätigen der Bremse kann so eingestellt werden, dass es sehr wenig Kraft braucht. Man könnte sogar alle drei Bremsen betätigen, so eingestellt, dass die hintere Bremse schwächer bremst. Natürlich braucht dieses System einen mechanischen "Notanker".

Rücktrittbremsen sind sehr kritisch. Man muss zuerst die Kurbel in die richtige Position bringen um bremsen zu können. "Fällt" man dann mit voller Wucht mit dem Rumpf in die Bremse, lassen sich viele Systeme nicht mehr, oder nur mit grossem Kraftaufwand lösen.
Das Handbike kann mit der Rücktrittbremse nicht mehr rückwerts geschoben werden, ausser man verfügt über ein System, dass sich deaktivieren lässt - Aber Vorsicht es muss sich nachher wieder aktivieren.


----------



## lega2finia (27. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Handbike-Handi
Vielen Dank, dass Sie Ihre Ideen zu diesem Thema eingebracht haben. Bremsen war für mich schon immer ein Problem und ich bin aufmerksam auf alle Lösungen.
Der Tektro Auriga Doppelhebel ist zu beachten. Dies ist normalerweise das, was Sport-On auf alle seine Modelle passen sollte… und Kunden sollten es nicht tun müssen, nachdem sie Shimano bezahlt haben!
Ich hatte den Tekro auf meinem vorherigen Handbike (Hase Lepus), aber die Griffgelenke hielten nicht lange und ich konnte ihn nicht reparieren ... Ich hoffe, er hat sich verbessert (?)
Sehr interessant ist auch die SmartBrake-Lösung. Ich weiß nicht. Ich konnte den Preis nicht sehen, aber ich denke, er muss sehr hoch sein? Natürlich muss es wirklich gut funktionieren, wie zum Beispiel der Shimano Di-12 für die Geschwindigkeiten… aber ich denke, dass es 4000 € kostet… die 12000 des Handbikes zu ergänzen… Ist es vernünftig, so viel Geld zu investieren in einem Fahrrad?
Ich versuche, erschwingliche Lösungen zu entwickeln, indem ich vorhandene Produkte maximal nutze. Außerdem finde ich es am bequemsten und sichersten, die Hände auf den Pedalen zu halten, um zu bremsen. Bei Unebenheiten in jedem Gelände haben Sie Ihren Ellbogen nicht immer in der Nähe der Bremse, aber Ihre Hände sind immer auf den Pedalen! (normalerweise)
Ich denke, ich kann nächste Woche Bilder von meinem (deaktivierbaren) System einfügen. Danach hoffe ich, dass Sie mir alle helfen, es zu verbessern!


----------



## lega2finia (27. Oktober 2020)

@ Chicken12,
Auf der aliExpress-Website finden Sie "Jumbo" -Batterien mit bis zu 21A. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob sie unter den Sitz kommen können.


----------



## .MK. (27. Oktober 2020)

@Handbike-Andi , danke für den Tipp - hatte noch nicht davon gehört. Wieder ein Puzzle-Stein.

@lega2finia , Preise gibt's auf der Webseite nach Anmeldung. Sieht ja so aus, als wäre das DIE Lösung für Eure Bremsprobleme.


----------



## lega2finia (30. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen alle,
Das Containment wird die Installation meiner Bremse ernsthaft verlangsamen, aber da ich den Hauptteil habe, werde ich versuchen, Ihnen zu erklären, wie es funktionieren wird (wenn es übrigens funktioniert!).
Zunächst besteht das Prinzip darin, auf der linken Seite des Bafang-Motors die quadratische Leistung des freien Pedals zu verwenden. Es dreht sich daher in die gleiche Richtung wie meine Arme, tritt in die Pedale oder tritt zurück. Die meisten Elektromotoren haben einen integrierten Freilauf, dies ist beim Bafang nicht der Fall, wo er sich auf der anderen Seite im Kettenblatt befindet (Kettenblatt daher entfernt Sport-On die Kurbel)





Die Bremshebel (das Gerät wirkt mit Kabeln auf die Bremshebel) werden an Lenkerrohren angebracht, die durch BMX-Vorbauten verlaufen. Das Rahmenrohr hat einen Durchmesser von 32 mm, sodass wir diese Stiele leicht befestigen können (hier gibt es nur einen).





Zum Schluss das Gerät selbst: Es ist ein Aluminiumhebel, der an den daran befestigten und an die Bremsen angeschlossenen Kabeln zieht und damit bremst. Es wird von einem BMX-Freilauf angetrieben, der an der Achse der Bafang-Kurbel montiert ist (hier ist es eine Fahrradachse).
Der Freilauf arbeitet rückwärts: Wenn Sie normal treten, dreht er sich und der Hebel bewegt sich nicht.
Wenn Sie rückwärts treten, blockiert das Freilauf und treibt den Hebel dank des kleinen "Fingers" (der einen Ring hat) an.





Auf der anderen Seite sehen wir, wie sich der "Finger" verhält: Er rastet einfach in die Zähne des Ritzels ein. Ich hatte vor, den Ring durch ein Kabel zu ersetzen, das mit einem Verriegelungshebel verbunden war. Wenn Sie nicht "zurücktreten" möchten, aktivieren Sie den Hebel, der den "Finger" entriegelt. Sie können ein Backup erstellen, das Handbike schieben, um es aufzubewahren ... Natürlich dürfen Sie danach nicht vergessen, das System wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen !!


----------



## .MK. (30. Oktober 2020)

@lega2finia , könntest Du vielleicht die Bilder direkt in den Post einfügen? Das ist für die Leser einfacher (geht entweder über das Foto-Symbol unten oder auch direkt über die Zwischenablage mit CTRL-C und CTRL-V). Kannst auch den Post oben nochmal editieren und die Fotos ergänzen  .

Und noch eine Bitte: Ich glaube, Du sprichst Französisch, richtig? Und Du übersetzt die Inhalte mit Google Translate? Manchmal ist das schwer zu verstehen, weil die automatischen Übersetzungen manchmal nicht gut funktionieren. Kannst Du eventuell zusätzlich auch noch direkt in Englisch schreiben, ohne automatische Übersetzung? Vielleicht geht das dann besser?

Danke!


----------



## lega2finia (30. Oktober 2020)

.MK. schrieb:


> @lega2finia , könntest Du vielleicht die Bilder direkt in den Post einfügen? Das ist für die Leser einfacher (geht entweder über das Foto-Symbol unten oder auch direkt über die Zwischenablage mit CTRL-C und CTRL-V). Kannst auch den Post oben nochmal editieren und die Fotos ergänzen  .
> 
> Und noch eine Bitte: Ich glaube, Du sprichst Französisch, richtig? Und Du übersetzt die Inhalte mit Google Translate? Manchmal ist das schwer zu verstehen, weil die automatischen Übersetzungen manchmal nicht gut funktionieren. Kannst Du eventuell zusätzlich auch noch direkt in Englisch schreiben, ohne automatische Übersetzung? Vielleicht geht das dann besser?
> 
> Danke!


@MK: OK, I'll write in English now. It's also easier for me, as I don't know German at all, and my English is better. Is there anything you want to have a translation in my previous post?
And yes, I'll try to post my picts in my message. What is exactly the issue ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lega2finia (30. Oktober 2020)

Handbike-Andi schrieb:


> Ein Andere Alternative findet ihr hier https://mysmartbrake.com/ eine kabellose Bremse.


(I hope you understand English too ??)
I've created an account to have the prices of all this stuff.
The important part, this kind ot actuator, or electric pump, costs 700€. The lever or thumb trigger is 200€. 
It's pricey, but not as I was expected (!) I mean, sometimes the prices are just so ridiculous… First issue is you need probably as central units as you have wheels to brake. In our case, for the 2 front at least. The second issue is that without ANY fingers movement, you still have to imagine how you can move these damn levers.
If my coaster brake is a mess, I'll think about that.


----------



## .MK. (30. Oktober 2020)

At least from my side I am totally fine with Englisch. If anybody raises complaints, we still can switch back to German...

Now the images are not invisible any more .

This is a brilliant idea !

So the cog wheel attaches to the squared shaft and has an included freewheel, right?

Did you estimate already the forces applied and the travel of the cabel? Does this match approx to the force and travel of your lever? Did you find a good compromise between sensitivity / force needed to brake and travel / turning angle on your handles? But probably this can be fine adjusted later on still, right?

And why is the lever so much longer than the finger? Is the brake wire attached a the end of the lever?

The lever hangs down if not engaged, this is the "rest position", right?

So the wire / cable just connects from the lever to the original hand brake lever, correct? And then you have your regular hydraulic brakes?

And, last questions, do you manufacture your stuff yourself? Do you have a company doing this for you?

If it works I would propose to send a link to Jarek, I also shared my ideas with him. Just in the interest of the community of other users. And I still feels he deserves any support, even though sometimes feedback is not that appreciated...


----------



## lega2finia (31. Oktober 2020)

@MK : You've got it !
The cog is actually a BMX single speed 16 tooth freewheel. It's the most stupidly inexpensive bike part. Less than 5€ for this one. It is threaded inside to bolt it on the hub. In this case, we used an inexpensive crank arm, cut it near the head, and machined it cylindrically. The freewheel is strong dry pressed on, and that's all.
My approach to the forces is mostly through CAD (Cardboard Aided Design) … There's nope! My first idea was having the lever approx. the same length of the Shimano my bike was fitted with. This way the force between both levers was the same, but you're pushing on the cranks that are 170mm. So there's obviously a huge power here. I ended with a longer lever, to make sure and to have an adjustment possibility. The brake cables are going to be bolted in the hole at the end, but it's always possible to make another hole to fit the leverage.
If you have, like me, a "Mountain Drive" Schlumf, there a nice and unexpected cherry on the cupcake: when the MountainDrive is in low gear, it gives you a great amount of braking power due to the reduction ratio ! Thus, your push on the cranks can be significantly lighter. Cool stuff.
All these parts are manufactured by a guy in my neighborhood. As a quad, there's nothing I can do myself, except giving him my Sketchup 3D drawings with measures. And after that, I must find another friend to put them on the bike… and another one to make them fit or match. It's a long process.
I think now you can understand better why I'm a bit upset with Jaroslav. When they send me the bike, it was full of "shit" everywhere. It took me (and my friends) a very long time -and it's not finished- to put it in order. I told Jaro about that, and it was also to inform him there were some issues in the manufacture. I was expecting he apologize for sending me a shitty bike, but … I've seen nothing !
That's why I'm not sure I want to share this brake with him, if it works. I'm OK to give the idea to other guys, but I don't want Sport-on to make money putting it on quad's bike. For your information, I've already given him the "quad bezel" they put now for the Rohloff's gearing (inexpensive turning handle, made of sliding doors bumpers)
I showed him how to make one for my bike, and now it's their common quad's equipment… And they didn't ask if it was OK, neither they said "thank you". Not a big thing anyway, but could be appreciated.


----------



## .MK. (20. November 2020)

Der Rücken am Handbike ist fertig . Wegen Skoliose ausgewölbt, übernommen vom Rollstuhl und vom Sanitätshaus in Carbon gefertigt. Weitere Details weiter oben. Nach hinten klappbar, um mehr Platz zum Übersetzen zu haben, ebenfalls siehe oben für Details. Hier einige Fotos. Bei Fragen einfach fragen!













abgeklappt zum Übersetzen:








Morgen kommt noch der Halter für Fahne und Rücklicht dran, dann sind wir für's erste mal fertig...


----------



## .MK. (22. November 2020)

Raise the flag 🚩! Also, die Sicherheitsflagge mußte ja auch noch ran. Samt dem LED-Tagfahrlicht (manchmal fährt man halt auch dunkle schmale Sträßle im Wald, und das Handbike hat ein niedriges Profil - da scheint es sinnvoll, was zu machen um etwas mehr aufzufallen. Ein Unfall ist mehr als genug...

Daher hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Halter, der die Flage und das Rücklicht hält. Und vom fertigen Handbike.








Vorerst heißt es damit: Projekt glücklich beendet . Bis zum nächsten Projektupgrade...


----------



## lega2finia (1. Dezember 2020)

This Carbon back looks very nice and comfortable MK ! And this belt too.
And your machined parts are still nice ! … Maybe overkill for a flag and a light  but who knows uh ? If you want an upgrade to a HUGE flag and a BIG light it will be just enough !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lega2finia (1. Dezember 2020)

On my side (this term is appropriate) I was also feeling a lack of trunk support. My Jay back wasn't curved enough. Fortunately, I've found on eBay what I was searching for a long time : Lateral chest support for wheelchair users. And they are swing-away, so they don't interfere while transferring. By the way , MK, your idea of "tilting back" giving room for transfer is clever. I've lent my bike to a friend this summer (he is a quad too) and he felt the transfer very tricky ! Did you share with Jaro ?

My chest supports :


----------



## lega2finia (1. Dezember 2020)

We are also getting close with my "_coaster retro brake system_"
I've been able to use it on Sunday for the very first time and …It WORKS !
At this moment, only my rear brake is connected with and … it's not the best one. The disk is only 180mm, the OEM brake pads look very hard and need a lot of pressure, so if there's a "panic stop" to do… don't expect too much !
But my goal is to have the front brakes on this system. With two wheels on the ground, two big 200mm disks and two twin-pistons calipers, … I think it must brake !
Despite all, I have some modifications to do :

the 1,7mm Diam. cables are too thin and feel elastic. I've ordered motorbike's 2,5mm Diam.
the cables route must be optimized.
the pull plunger (my "clutch") could be beefier. I've ordered two bigger ones.
the pull-plunger lever is too small and difficult to use. I've ordered a bike "parking brake" lever
the leverage ratio isn't appropriate. The lever is too long and doesn't give me great pressure on the brake lever. I've already moved the cable's end halfway on the lever : of course, the travel of the pedals is longer but the power is far better. And I think with the two front calipers, I may need twice the pressure isn't it ? If yes, it could be an issue here, unless I redesign another lever with a different position of the pull-plunger to make more room. We'll see…


----------



## .MK. (1. Dezember 2020)

@lega2finia , yes I shared images of the tilt mechnism and even the link to this forum here with Jarek.

Regarding the flag holder: Some things are done because they are needed (probably most things in the thread here), and some things are just done because they can be done! Sometimes they are just made to make somebody or the maker himself happy...

A few sentences to your brake efficiency:

I still remember the basic principle, but based on the images attached the paths of the wires and connections stays a mystery to me. So to be able to provide better advise could you probably provide a rough sketch what connects to where how (hydraulic / cable)? And probably refer to photo images with numbers to be able to align both. Especially, since both images added seem to reflect different states of the project...
What exactly do you mean by pull-plunger lever / pull plunger?
You can believe me, that a double piston brake will provide only a little more power than a one piston pair brake if at all. Don't expect much improvement through this. This is more a question of robustness against heat, brake pad size, better alignment of the pads. And probably again a question of just and only having it becaus it is possible. I say this as a happy user of Shimano Zee 4 pistion breaks on 2 bikes, the best brakes I ever had 
Brake force depends on disk size, pad material and overall pad force. Overall pad force does not depend on the surface area of the pads or number of pistons, but on the hydraulic ratio between hand lever movement and brake pad movement.
Cable tension makes them feel elastic? I hardly can believe this... From where to where do they go? What's their purpose? Where does the system start to be hydraulic? Was the idea to go by cables to the connected brakes in your post #44 above?
Probably this is the question of having too much friction by cable bends? Probably some component in the chain might flex / bend when applying the brakes? Cable housings might flex or not be fully engaged into the end caps or holders? I would definitevely not assume that the cables itselv are the problem and that replacing the cables will improve anything.
Lever ratio: Did you try to do the math? I would expect max force by two fingers at brake lever to be about 25kg (like lifting a heavy back pack with two fingers). So typical force in use should be around 5 - 15kg. Yes, forces are N not kg. So continuing with N. Typical travel on brake lever should be around 3cm until reaching the point of engagement. Next question is what force you can apply by applying the pedals backwards at your favorite brake location of the pedals. Now you can convert this into a torque, go along the gears until you end with the torque at the motor outlet. Now going back to lever force. If you end with less than 150 - 200N, you will know why the brake is weak. If this is the issue, then the only thing helping would be to change ratio to increase the brake travel until engagement.
One last advise: Forget about cables, go fully hydraulic. Especially if you need to efficiently use the few forces available, you can not afford to loose them to friction. Go to a hydraulic lever that can provide enough volume (Julie, like mentioned above). Mount it down close to the motor lever. Directly connect it without cable with appropriate lever ratio. That's the best you can do.
Very last advise: You will not need double hand force for two front brakes. Same force in hand lever is fine, but double flow volume at output of hand lever (right type of lever needed, Julie again). This results in half pressure in the pipes. So each break get's the volume needed to reach the engagement point and to break, but each one only breaks with half brake force only (due to half pressure). But, since you have 2 brakes, overall you have the same brake force again and everything is all right. The magic of hydraulics!


----------



## lega2finia (2. Dezember 2020)

MK, thank you for your physical approach to my problem. Your help is considerably appreciated !!
I'm going to take some better picts of my rig to be crystal clear. Unfortunately I 've not enough skills to calculate the torque in the system, nor the pressure on the brake pads. I know what a leverage ratio is and what to do to increase it, … but that's all ! Most of the time I progress making trials and mistakes, and upgrading all I can upgrade. But here it's very frustrating (because it doesn't work), time-consuming and costs a lot. I've lost 6 months trying to understand why this bike wasn't braking correctly. OK the fault wasn't mine but Jaroslav stupid quad's adaptation. But after that I swapped the brake calipers, the brake levers and the brake hoses … without any results. Now I'm building my own system, with many difficulties, so if you can help me, you're welcome ! I've already made a retrobrake on my previous bike (a Lepus from HaseBikes) but it was too bulky and ugly to fit the Jeetrike. The idea was similar, using the chain this time, a freewheel with a cam applying the brake lever. Here's the beast.


----------



## lega2finia (2. Dezember 2020)

OK MK, I've tried to make better picts with some explanations about what is what/what it does. It can be obvious sometime for you, but for someone else… who knows ?
So what is bothering me :

the cam length. It was too long (from the center to the brake cable end) and the difference between the crank length wasn't big enough, the leverage ratio was poor. Now after moving the cable attachment closer to the center, it works better. But can I improve it more ? I have to match with the crank travel and also with the Shimano brake lever travel…
the brake cable length, his cable housing, the cable ends… all these parts give me this "sponge" feeling (and, of course, you're right : I'm not able to stretch the cable. It's only a feeling)
the pull plunger lever : when the device is loaded, the pull plunger is hard to move. Please note that I have to maneuver it only when the bike has to go in reverse.
the brake attachment on the Shimano lever : I have to drill a hole closer to the end of the lever for better leverage…but it will also increase the needed cable travel…


----------



## .MK. (2. Dezember 2020)

@lega2finia , I am willing to try to help out as good as I can from the distance. I need some time, probably over the weekend to think into the concept and pictures. Then I should be able to do the math to figure out the lever length to get similar brake force like a usual hand application will provide without doing many more trials without success.

Was just taking a look to our Jeetrike. Did you notice the chain tensioner mounted just below the pedal chain ring on the front side? Are you aware that when pedaling backwards the tensioner moves and gives the chain room? THIS might be the reason for the whole thing to feel wobbly and weak?!!!

Overcoming this might be a pretty difficult issue, because you need the tensioner to be able to give room to adjust the chain length when steering. Probably using a stronger spring in the tensioner, being strong enough not to noticably give room when pedaling backwards but still giving room to steer?

Aside this - I need some answers to a few questions to allow doing the math. Assume, you are the "green guy" .






At which pedal location do you want to brake? 1 / 3 will not work, you can not apply much force there. So 4 by pulling back to you or 2 by pushing ahead? Or both?
Which pulling force can you apply (in case of position 4)? This should be roughly comparable to the combined weight you can lift when sitting in the wheel chair with the left arm and with the right arm. (Do you have a body strap preventing your upper body from moving towards the pedals in this case?).
Which push force can you apply (position 2)? This should be roughly comparable to the weight you can push away when pushing down combined with both arms (can you lift yourself out of the seat, then this is at least your upper body weight)? Or can you just use a scale to measure the push force you can apply with right arm and left arm?
To measure the forces please try to apply same ellbow angles as you would take to brake.
How many tooths do the upper (pedal) and lower (motor input) gears have (the two gears put together by the chain running up)?
To double check: Which angle (degrees) / distance (cm) do you currently have to pedal back until the brake engages noticably?







Is the yellow path the path of the brake cable or where does this go along???
Why do we see the red outer cable hose in the blue section? I would have expected the cable hose to end at the upper end of the blue line and only the inner cable to extend to the lower end of the blue line.
Currently only the rear brake is applied by the lever in the pictures. And lever to brake is hydraulic?
Both front brakes are still attached to Jarkes double handles like visible in the images above?


----------



## lega2finia (3. Dezember 2020)

Hi, MK, here are the answers. But please don't take too much of your time !



.MK. schrieb:


> @lega2finia ,
> Did you notice the chain tensioner mounted just below the pedal chain ring on the front side?
> YES, I've adjusted the chain tension by removing a few links. The tensioner is still there, and do his job avoiding chain jumps. I've let a small slack on the chain and all this stuff looks OK, so far. You are right, chain tension create a small delay while braking, but not very noticeable at this stade.
> 
> ...



The ULTIMATE solution should be, of course, to get rid of the cables and go full hydraulic. It was also my idea, and what I did on my previous retro brake : the cam was pushing directly on the brake lever. But in the Jeetrike's case it was difficult to do the same, and I was happy with the "flexibility" of the wires. But the goal was having them as short and straight as possible.
Now regarding the actual mount, I can see the brake levers and the cam can be very close, and maybe, maybe, I can imagine a straight link with an Uniball at each extremity, linking the cam and the brake lever. It could be doable. But for that I'll have to go back to the original Jaro's recipe (one lever/two calipers), so I would have to find an used Julie Magura brake lever, or any other brand that could make the deal (?)
I've also seen, if improving braking power is needed, that Hope was making XXL brake discs (220mm). They are pricey (≠50€ each), they need their own brackets (pricey too, of course !) but at least i can afford it. Obviously I've already spent a ridiculous amount of time/money and I don't have brakes. So when I look at the "Smart Brakes", I think if you can install them and they work instantly… they're worth the money ! I have the trike for one year now, and due to the lack of braking, there's lot of trails, and even roads, where I don't want to go because they are too sloped… This frustration has a cost too !


----------



## .MK. (3. Dezember 2020)

@lega2finia , I would be more than happy to help you as far as possible to get onto your bike, taking all the steep paths trails that are wide enough.

We were helped by many people as well, and the only thing to get somewhere is together.

We solved all issues on our Jeetrike. This gives me high confidence that we can solve your problems as well, or at least significantly improve the system.

Don't worry about my time. The company I work for requests to reduce overtime until end of the year, so I have longer weekends and only 6 days left before I start into Christmas vacation .

Forget about the Hope brakes - 10% bigger diameter ist only 10% more brake power. This will be barely noticable regarding power. Most advantage is the better heat dissipation under extreme downhill conditions, because 10% larger surface is 10% more heat taken away, resulting in significantly less temperature.

If you answer all the questions one by one, I should be able to better understand the conditions and abilities and to be able to think about a solution.

Even in case of the  mechanical / hydraulic solution will not be too promising, we can think further: Just as a pretty forward thinking first idea, not thought to the end: Take a brake lever with a spring, easy to operate, install a angle measuring device (potentiometer), and use a microcontroller board to control a servo, that operates the brakes (something like this her: Servo).

Obviously this brings up questions regarding safety, reliability, mechanical fallback etc. Nobody can take responsibility but you.  But this might be a second path to follow, if the first path does not work.

So feel free to share all the answers needed to proceed. But you do not need to, if you do not want to...


----------



## lega2finia (10. Dezember 2020)

Hi MK,
I'm still thinking about the leverage I need to achieve a strong and consistent braking power.
I need for sure to attach the cables a lot closer too the axle of the motor output. I think I'll have to design another cam, because the "clutch" control will be in the way. This cam must be most closer to a real cam (as a camshaft) than a lever.
And I was looking at this device… Do you think it will do the trick ?


----------



## .MK. (10. Dezember 2020)

Hi @lega2finia , to be honest imho the biggest challenge to share my thoughts is the lack of information that you actually provide. A project like this needs to be seen overall, not by looking at one single component.

If you want me to really help you we need to discuss point by point, I need to know more from you:

Need

Comment / answer each of the bullet points of post #70?
Comment / answer each of the questions and bullet points of post #73?
Comment my thoughts of post #75?

Regarding post #76:

What kind of part is this, what function should it take over? Where to be mounted? How does this integrate into your plans so far? Can you share a link to the part?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lega2finia (10. Dezember 2020)

MK, I've answered to your post 73, in mine 74 !
Please read it another time, I've "zitat" you and my answers (I hope they are visible. They are, on my PC)
And I'm going to tell you more on your 76, and make a draw to explain you the use of the part in my 76. Keep me awar if you don't see my answers.


----------



## .MK. (10. Dezember 2020)

Ah, now noticed the answers inserted within the quote  ... Yes, they can be found now.


----------



## lega2finia (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo alles, hi friends,
Still working a little bit on my Jeetrike, a friend of mine who has a 3D-Printer has made this small nice white box. It allows me to run with my 2 batteries connected(one under the seat and the other between my legs) and to switch from one to the other when they're empty. It gives me, more or less, 75 Km of range, …far enough for my rides !






Other mod (this one is for you, MK !! ). As I always listen to my peers, but I barely ear them, nor follow their clever ideas… I've bought a won-der-ful pair of 220mm disk brakes. As you told me, MK, they give me 10% more braking power. No more, not less !
BUT as they were at a very affordable price (30€ pair) and because 10% more than "almost nothing" make a little more than 10%, … I think they worth it.






And I still hurt my brain with my retro-brake… I think I'm going to order a new cam, with the plunger and the cable stopper at the opposite. (Am I clear ? see pics) This way I'll have the more length difference between my crank and the cam, and thus the bigger possible leverage. After that, I'll move, on the other side, the cable at the extremity of the brake lever (I've a little margin here) and … I think/hope it will do the trick.
Any idea ?


----------



## .MK. (30. Dezember 2020)

Hello @lega2finia ! First of all sorry for taking a while to answer. Even though I was at home I was very buzy in working on several other projects. But mostly they are finished successfully meanwhile.

First of all let me comment on your answers provided in Post 74 (Link):


Pulling at position 4 provides a force about 10 times more thatn the pushing force at position 2. This also equals factor 10 in torque and in the end a factor 10 in brake force. I see this as a serious problem, if you need to apply the brakes in any position between position 2 and 4. Either at position 4 you have a brake being over senstive (accidently by reflex tending to over brake) or at position 2 you will barely have any braking power. I very well understand your need for this. 
Therefore probably I would recommend to serously think about switching to an electrical servo based solution. Take a big servo that applies the braking force. Example link I provided above. Then you would need a power voltage converter (switching converter) that converts the voltage from battery to servo providing enough current. There needs to be a sensor for back turning, that can be something like this Pedal Sensor (Link). Alternatively a potentiometer. You would then need e.g. an Arduino micro controller to convert the input signal of the sensore into brake force. The cool thing: You could control the brake force by angle of back turning. You would not need to apply any force. Infinite brake power without applying any brake force. If needed you could program some grace angle before the brakes are applied. Or prevent the system from braking when pressing a button to adjust the pedal position. You could easily extend this to control both brakes (three wheels) synchronously. But this would be a pretty serious software, electrical and hardware project. Probably I can assist you if needed. I guess, taking your situation into account, this would be the way I would go. But be aware: No battery, no brake. Electrical failure = no brake.
To remind you to an earlier comment when you complained about the soft feeling when braking: Please be aware about the chain tensioner. When pedaling backwards to apply a force, the tensioner gives the chain more length by working against its spring. This will always keep your system feeling soft, nothing can be done against this. There is even the risk of the chain falling off the cog wheel because nothing keeps the chain tensioned when braking. This is another argument to go electric.
You have a MountainDrive?! Is this gear unit between pedals and motor or between motor and rear wheel? As you write I would expect it between pedals and motor, this will further increase the difference between best case brake situation and worst case brake situation to a factor of about 20. When in reduction mode, you would need to apply double turn angle for same brake effect (while applying less force). Not ideal, no consistent behaviour. Another argument to go electric.
Are you aware that if you get closer to the center with the cable on the brake cam, the angle needed to engage the brakes will increase? Half distance to center equals to double brake angle. Not sure if this is what you need...
Sorry for the stupid question, but I am not sure. The inner braking cable needs to be clamped to the brake cam. The outer red hose needs to be fixed at the bike frame at a location that does not move. Only this way the cable is pulled when braking. Did you mount the red cable hose correctly, fixed to the frame?
To the forces / numbers. Double checked with ours, yes seems like both the gears have same size. So this is a 1:1 translation, making it really easy. So just measure the pedal length from center to center of the pedal axle and divide this by the distance from cam arm (center to cable attachment). E.g. 20cm / 8cm = 2,5. Longer arm to shorter arm is increase of force. So if you apply a braking force of 20N, this will end in a brake force of 20N *2,5 = 50N. When applying a MountainDrive reduction of e.g. factor 2, this force will be doubled to be 100N. If you get into the region of 100N of pulling force in the cable you should be ok.
By the way, you also could adjust the brake force by attaching to cable at the very end of the Shimano brake lever or even extend the brake lever to make it longer.
The device in your post #76 is intended for motor cycles. See product image, it is made for use for DOT brake fluid only (due to the internal sealings). Shimano uses mineral oil. Both brake fluids / sealings are not compatible. This device will not make you happy. However, there are bike brakes on the market working with DOT as well, so you would need to change the brakes as well if you want to use this. Next question will be the volume displaced by the cylinder. I do not have exact values, but just by the dimensions I would expect the displacement of this device to be about 10 times too much for a tiny MTB brake. Don't think this will work...
Your post #80 will bring you towards more brake power for the costs of bigger braking angle. If this is enough to fulfill your needs? I am not sure. Probably need to repeat bullert point 2 above: Go electric, solve your mechanical problems with electrical power and software.
Not sure if this is what you want to hear? But I try to give you advise as good as possible to tell you how I would approach this...

Take care and happy new year 2021!


----------



## lega2finia (3. März 2021)

Allo alles/hello there,
Sorry to be so late, I'm back to business after being 2 times hill (not Covid) at the beginning of the year.
Of course after that and the awful weather here (gales, snow, all-day rain…) I didn't have the opportunity to roll that much with my trike. 3 times I believe, not sure.
BUT I tried my retro-brake with different locations of the cable attachment, and I think we are close to success.
Of course and as you said, MK, the closest the attachment is to the axle, the biggest is your brake power, due to the increased leverage. The travel increases too, and we had an issue there : due to the "flexibility" of the mount and the huge leverage, it was easy to "over-brake"with the cam making a total turn around the axle. We fixed that but putting another cable stopping the cam before it goes too far. It seems to work.
Now, we have, more or less, found the best cable attachment position, it's a compromise between leverage, travel, human power and… braking needs !
At this moment, I still use the back brake, which is not the best. But it works already pretty fine, so I think swapping from back to front is going to be a huge improvement.
So the next step is : using both front brakes with both levers, bigger cables and a better cable route.
After that (I hope it will give me a nice "waiting situation") new trials with a full hydraulic device… not defined yet, but maybe using motorcycle parts (thank you for your advice about DOT, MK. Of course you're right-another time)
Your electric solution, MK, is great for sure, but too difficult for me. I don't have any skills in electronics and I'm too old to learn… At least if I don't have the results I'm expecting with my device, maybe I'll try "mysmartbrake"; it looks clever (and overpriced)


----------



## .MK. (20. März 2021)

Great to hear that you make progress! Even though we still have some snow, spring is coming - was sunny today, so some biking in the snow  ! Also time for hand bikeing gets closer...

If you want to discuss ideas or want feedback on further projects or improvements, feel free to drop a note.

Take care and happy riding!


----------



## chicken12 (25. März 2021)

Hi there,
As mentioned, I want to upgrade my battery. Do you know, if a 48 V battery will work for the engine? I’m thinking about this one with 1300Wh








						48V Force IV + Super Big Power Akku 1300Wh 24,5Ah LG
					

<p><span style="color: #888888;">48V Force IV + Super Big Power Rahmenakku 24.5Ah LG</span></p>




					shop.gutrad.com
				



I think, it should fit into the bike. But with all the rest be OK? Will it work?
Best regards Alex


----------



## lega2finia (25. März 2021)

The motor of the Jeetrike is a 48V, 500 or 750W depending on the option you have chosen. So YES, you need a 48V battery and nothing else.
The std battery is a 12Ah, so with a 24,5Ah you can hope a far better range, theoretically twice much, so it's a good choice.
There are 3 possible issues : Will it fit under the seat (? I don't know, you have to make sure) is the on/off button facing the hole in the frame (?) and the main connector is not the good one (XT 60 for the Jeetrike, I think) but it can be easily fixed.
And last, your battery is a bit pricey, if you buy it in China with AliExpress you can expect a better price.
this one for example, but the button doesn't fit (I think this will be your main issue, as these buttons are never at the same place but we have only one hole in the frame !)








						312.67US $ |Ebike 18650 Lifepo4 Batterie Bafang 48v 17.5ah 52v 36v Volts Li-ion Bateria Lithium Batterie 21700 Vélo Électrique Batterie - Batterie De Vélo Électrique - AliExpress
					

Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




					fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## Rene_H (27. August 2022)

Hallo .MK.!

Ich habe nach einer (gefühlten) Ewigkeit vorige Woche mein Bike erhalten. Aktuell bin ich davon echt begeistert, grobes Gelände hat es jedoch noch nicht gesehen.

Gibt es zu eurem Jeetrike mittlerweile Langzeiterfahrungen? Ich denke vor allem an den Antriebsstrang bzw. die Schaltung. Hat dein Sohn die Enviolo Nabe noch im Einsatz und tut sie noch ihren Dienst?

Sport-on bietet aktuell nur die Rohloff Option, schön schaltbar ist echt anders. Am Stand - naja, manchmal. Wenn der Motor nachschiebt oder mit Unterstützung bergauf der Gang gewechselt werden soll - geht leider nicht. Wechsel erst wenn der Vorschub gegen Null geht.
Also vor jedem Anstieg Gang und Level der Unterstützung gut überlegen........

Nachdem das Fazit deines Juniors bezüglich Enviolo sehr gut war, überlege ich für den Winter den Umbau, eventuell gemeinsam mit dem Antrieb. Als Beschäftigungstherapie außerhalb der Saison. (- :

Grüße aus Ö,
Rene'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .MK. (27. August 2022)

Hi Rene, also wir fahren nicht so superviel, aber wenn dann geht's meist durchaus zur Sache, was Steigung, Last, Drehmoment und so angeht. So, daß man sich mit dem normalen MTB trotz Untersetzung und guter Fahrtechnik auch mal echt schwertut.

Unser Umbau steht uns treu zur Seite, wir haben schon lange nichts mehr schrauben müssen. Die Enviolo ist ein Traum, vor allem daß sie jederzeit auch unter Last schaltbar ist, ohne daß es kracht und man Angst um die Zähnchen haben muß.

Ich hab' den Jungs vom Hersteller auch die Enviolo empfohlen, kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum sie es nicht anbieten. Ist so ein Mehrwert.

Die Nabe tut auch klaglos ihren Dienst, ist dicht und einwandfrei.

Wenn alles andere bleiben kann, ist der Umbau ja auch keine große Sache.

Was mich interessieren würde - wie ist es denn mit den anderen Dingen so, z.B. den Sitzen für die Gleitlager? Immer noch teilweise zu eng und damit zu viel Reibung, z.B. in den Gelenken für die Federung? Oder hat er das inzwischen verbessert?


----------



## Rene_H (28. August 2022)

Rad-,Feldwege und loser Untergrund. Etwa 100km bis jetzt. Wir müssen uns erst aneinander gewöhnen.
Ob das mit der Rohloff gelingt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Danke für die Info zur Nabe und auch, dass du Feedback an den Hersteller gesendet hast. Leider bis jetzt erfolglos. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei den neuen Modellen aussieht (laut Bestellbogen nur Rohloff).
Fun fact, mein Bike konnte über Wochen nicht ausgeliefert werden, weil Rohloff Naben nicht verfügbar waren. )-:


Bezüglich der Gleitlager kann ich kein 100%ige Aussage machen, aktuell betreibe ich das Bike nur und genieße die letzten Sommertage. Aufhängung zerlegt - bis jetzt nicht.

Ich kannte vor Betrieb deinen Bericht und habe darauf geachtet. Ab und zu dachte ich, es gab einen kurzen "Steckenbleiber" - aber rein subjektive Wahrnehmung ohne Grundlage.
Zerlegen werde ich es auf jeden Fall bei Gelegenheit, das typische leichte Lagerspiel von Gleitlagern kann ich nicht feststellen. Alles sehr fest.

Mein Bedienteil hat einen sehr eigenartigen Platz gefunden. Die Tasten sind teils nicht sichtbar und suboptimal zu drücken. Dafür wurde, so wie für das Display auch, extra eine Halterung gebaut. Vorgesehen ist der Bedienteil eigentlich für die Montage an einer Lenkstange.



Doppelt eigenartig, zumal es am Vorführbike anders gelöst war und es von Bafang zahlreiche
Alternativen (auch mit Tasten direkt am Display) gibt. Das wird vermutlich meine erste Änderung, vom Akku abgesehen.


----------



## .MK. (28. August 2022)

Ja, ich glaube man muß sich von der Idee des perfekten Massen-Produkts etwas lösen und das als eine sehr gute Basis-Platform sehen.

Spezifisch auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse muß man's ja eh' anpassen.

Und der "Feinschliff" und Nacharbeit ist halt der Preis, den man für die Basis-Platform noch mitbezahlen muß.

Nur wissen sollt man's halt. Dafür gibt's ja immerhin das Forum. Ist vielleicht am Ende auch eine Frage des Expectation-Managementes...


----------



## Handbike-Chris (30. August 2022)

@Rene_H vllt würde die Nachrüstung eines Schaltsensors etwas bringen, falls ab Werk keiner verbaut ist?









						Gearsensor für Bafang BBS, Intelligenter Schaltsensor für Zugunterbrechung mit HIGO Stecker
					

Unterbricht die Motorleistung während dem Schaltvorgang - schont Kette, Schaltung und Kettenblätter!      Wir haben die neueste Generation auf Lager, die  sowohl für…




					fasterbikes.eu
				




Ich liebäugle auch mit der Anschaffung eines Jeetrikes. Da der Rest preislich gehoben ist, oder teuer importiert werden müsste. 

Das Bowhead RX ist auch ein tolles Teil, aber mit Transport, Steuer, Zoll ca 20000€.






						BOWHEAD RX  | Bowhead Corp
					

The Bowhead RX Adventure-E Bike is our new hybrid e-assist handcycle.




					www.bowheadcorp.com
				




Und falls mal was kaputt ist, muss man auf Ersatzteile aus den USA warten

Aktuell fahre ich ein Proactiv NJ1 Liegerad mit Neodrives Antrieb, aber macht im Gelände nur wenig Spaß. 

Wie kommt ihr mit der Breite des Jeetrikes zurecht? 

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## .MK. (30. August 2022)

Zur Breite würd' ich sagen: Je breiter, je besser. Wir sind mit Jeetrike schon einige Male gekippt, wobei das natürlich auch eine Frage der Fahrtechnik ist. Aufrichten ist mit Begleitperson an sich problemlos, erfordert aber schon Kraft. Single-Trails sind damit nicht wirklich möglich. Wendekreis nicht zu unterschätzen.

Querneigung, dynamische Kippkräfte durch Wurzeln, Fliehkräfte, der Schwerpunkt im Dreieck zwischen den drei Rädern, all das begünstigt das Kippen.

Ich glaub', mir wäre das Bowhead zu schmal. 1010mm sind 20cm mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## Handbike-Chris (30. August 2022)

Der Wendekreis ist denke ich kein Problem, wenn man vom Liegerad kommt - kann nur kleiner werden.
Vom Vorspannrad zum Jeetrike ist es natürlich genau anders herum.

Bei der Kippneigung kann ich mit dem Rumpf mitarbeiten, habe das Glück ein inkompletter Para zu sein.

Aber ich denke in der Handbike-Scene wird es die nächsten Jahre noch ein paar Neuheiten geben, ist immer die Frage ob es zum Geldbeutel passt.

Mir schwebt aktuell ein Jettrike ohne Akku vor, da der 12AH Akku zu klein sein wird. Die Frage ist nur, passt was größeres unter den Sitz? 

Und eine Drehmomentsteuerung am Bafang wäre toll. Aber kann man ja nach und nach realisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .MK. (30. August 2022)

Lies einfach mal von vorne . Wir haben zwei weitere Akkus (die wir schon hatten) zusätzlich montiert. Mehr als genug für alle Lebenslagen, geht ganz easy. Und für volle Konfigurierbarkeit von Drehmoment und ungefähr 10 weiteren Parametern inkl. StVZO haben wir die Steuerung umgebaut von Bafang auf CA.

Ist alles oben beschrieben.


----------



## Rene_H (31. August 2022)

Hallo Chris, willkommen in unserer kleinen Runde!

Vorab, auch ich bin ganz frisch in der Materie. Aber richtig begeistert.
Und ich bastle gerne....... zum Leidwesen meiner Frau. 

Das Bowhead habe ich mir damals angesehen, aus den von dir genannten Gründen verworfen. Preise sind Wahnsinn, keine Teile und Support zu haben, dann Wartezeiten zu ertragen. Vielleicht als Bonus ein zölliges System - no way.
Das Jee bin ich im Wald Probe gefahren, viele Teile daran sind Standard. Das gefällt mir.
Was bei mir noch fürs Jeetrike sprach, die angenehme Höhe zum Wechseln und es sollte (Räder runter, ev. Lenkstange zerlegt) in meinen Kombi passen.


Schaltsensor, auch Bremssensor, gibt es ab Werk nicht, auch nicht als 2pay4 Option. Beides habe ich mir schon überlegt. Vielleicht ein Winter Update, als bessere Alternative zum Schaltsensor sehe ich jedoch die Envilo Nabe. Sowie bezüglich Pannensicherheit den Umbau auf Schlauchlose Bereifung.

Motorleistung ist imho ausreichend, wobei in Österreich gilt das Limit mit 500W. Von Tonsheng, ebenfalls ein PRC Hersteller, gibt es einen Drehmoment geregelten Motor mit etwas weniger max. Drehmoment. Ist leistbar, ebenfalls ein Tretlager Typ wie der verbaute von Bafang.


Mein Akku ist nicht ab Werk, ich betreibe einen 48V / 13Ah mit LG Zellen unterm Sitz. Das Gehäuse ist ein Hailong G70. Diese Bauform gibt es (daher mein Ansatz) bis 24Ah. Akku kommt mit Schiene, originale passt nicht dazu.

Das Gehäuse vom Akku passt ohne zu basteln nicht unter den Sitz, eine Querstrebe am Rahmen ist im Weg. Erfreulicherweise beim Akku auf der Seite der Kapazitätsanzeige, die beiden Stege am Case. Meine Lösung, Akku auf und das Gehäuse vorsichtig mit Heißluft angepasst. So bleibt es auch dicht.
Kleines Opfer, Position vom Schalter am Akku passt nicht. Könnte man umbauen, Sitz auf und einschalten  stört mich nicht.


Wie schnell er im harten Gelände ausgesaugt ist kann ich noch nicht abschätzen. Die 35 Kilometer von lega2fina kann ich nicht bestätigen. Viel hartes Gelände - maybe.
Ich war heute Abend unterwegs, 20km gemischt mit Schotterwegen, bisserl Feldweg und ein gutes Stück Radweg Donau aufwärts, 170 Höhenmeter nur zum Spaß - Akku Anzeige auf Maximum. Das ist für mich aktuell ausreichend. Fahr gern mit geringer Unterstützung, ggf. etwas langsamer.

Rückwärts geht gut, die Reifen vorn sind in Griffweite. Fahre so rückwärts aus der Garage.
Gekippt bin ich noch nicht, aber nah daran! War "nur "ein Feldweg, etwas hängend mit dem klassischen Grasband in der Mitte. Geht erschreckend schnell. Denke hier zählt, wie .MK. schon schreibt, wirklich jeder Zentimeter Breite.


----------



## Handbike-Chris (31. August 2022)

Ich hab den BBS02 in großer 1600W Ausführung schon ein paar Kilometer im Praschberger Comp CC gefahren mit Kettenschaltung und Schaltsensor. Bin damit auch sehr gut zurecht gekommen.
Aber wäre es rein theoretisch nicht auch möglich, direkt an der Handkurbel einen Drehmomentsensor zu verbauen und dass Signal über den CA zu verarbeiten?

Dieser Umbau ist ja in der Praxis bei einem normalen Fahrrad nicht möglich, da ja der Motor normal im Tretlager sitzt.


----------



## .MK. (31. August 2022)

Hi Chris, sorry to say, aber - zumindest unserer Erfahrung nach in unserem Bike - ist der Anteil der Antriebsleistung an der Handkurbel an der Gesamtantriebsleistung minimal. Auch das Drehmoment, das unser Sohn per Hand aufbringen kann, ist für einen auf "Fußmomente" ausgelegten Sensor vermutlich kaum mehr verlässlich meßbar. Die Handkurbel ist im Prinzip sowas wie ein Totmannsensor aus dem Zug, daß der Motor halt weiterläuft.

Insofern erscheint mir eine Momentenmessung an der Handkurbel nicht zielführend zu sein. Wir haben da den Drehzahlsensor, der halt den Vorgang der Drehung in die richtige Richtung misst und zum CA meldet. Steuert den Motor. Wie das Rohloff gelöst hat, weiß ich nicht - man brauch ja irgendein aktives Schaltelement, das erst bei Drehunterbrechung den Schaltimpuls im Schaltzug an die Nabe weiterleitet.

Und, am Rande, einen Momentensensor dazu zu nutzen, den Antrieb zum Schalten zu entlasten, ist mit teuren Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Oder hab ich das nur falsch verstanden???

Der eigentliche Zweck des Momentensensors ist ja, die Antriebsleistung zu messen, um z.B. das Training zu optimieren beim "Fußbike". P = M * n. Also Leistung = Moment mal Drehzahl. Und dann geleistete Arbeit = Leistung mal Zeit. W = P * t (bzw. natürlich das Integral über die Zeit).

Das kann der CA an sich auch, aber man braucht halt einen Sensor, der auch solche kleine Momente messen kann. So ein Sensor mißt ja am Ende die Torsionsverwindung der Tretlagerwelle oder die elastische Verformung an einem Träger des Kettenblattes. Und das ist bei den kommerziellen Sensoren halt auf Fußmomente ausgelegt. Grob geschätzt sind das locker mal in der Spitze 250Nm.


----------



## Handbike-Andi (31. August 2022)

Der Drehmomentsensor (Torque-Sensor) wird für Handbikes nicht funktionieren. 
Im Rahmen der Entwicklung des Kobold Handbikes fuhren wir viele Testkilometer erst mit Nabenmotoren, später mit Bafang BBS02 und BBSHD.
Grundsätzlich funktioniert das nur mit Systemen die programmierbar sind, z.B. Cycle Analyst mit entsprechendem Controller (man muss also beim Bafang den original Controller ausbauen und durch einen CA kompatiblen ersetzen). 
Beim Handbike können wir das Drehmoment nicht "rund" genug in das System eingeben.
Das Handbike gerät so immer in eine Wellenbewegung der Antrieb "eiert". Zwar macht der Torque Sensor beim Anfahren aus dem Stand oder beim Hochfahren auf einen Randstein Spass, aber sobald man in Steigungen fährt, kann  die Fuhre nicht mehr rund laufen. 
Bei Handbikes wie z.B. dem hier beschriebenen Jeetrike oder dem Bowhead sowie bei unserem Kobold kommt noch der Effekt dazu, dass sich beim Einlenken die Kettenspannung verändert, was bereits einen Impuls an den Torque-Sensor gibt, so kann der Motor nur schon durch Einlenken aktiviert werden und zwar rechts oder links ungleich. Während der Fahrt ist das eher unerwünscht.

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass Menschen mit den Armen viel weniger Watt auf die Kurbel bringen, als mit den Beinen. Bei Verwendung des Cycle Analyst kann man zwar bestimmen, bei wie wenig Drehmoment der Motor ansprechen soll, nur um den gewünsten Effekt zu erreichen muss man das soweit runter programmieren, dass es gefährlich wird. 
Beispiel: Jemand gerät beim Manövrieren unbewusst auf die Kurbel und der Motor reagiert, schade um die Beine der Menschen die gerade vor dem Bike stehen.

Mit optimal programmierten PAS Sensoren kann jeder fahren, egal ob er nun trainieren oder sich einfach nur vom Motor tragen will. Wichtig bei Bafang, die Fahrstufen über Current programmieren nicht über Speed.


----------



## Rene_H (31. August 2022)

.MK. schrieb:


> Und, am Rande, einen Momentensensor dazu zu nutzen, den Antrieb zum Schalten zu entlasten, ist mit teuren Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Oder hab ich das nur falsch verstanden???


Wäre im Zuge des Umbaus auf Drehmoment geregelt eine Option gewesen.
Lösung wird so, über kurz oder lang, eine andere Nabe.



.MK. schrieb:


> Und das ist bei den kommerziellen Sensoren halt auf Fußmomente ausgelegt. Grob geschätzt sind das locker mal in der Spitze 250Nm.


Daran hatte ich gedacht, eventuell die Sensorempfindlichkeit anzupassen......



Handbike-Andi schrieb:


> Beim Handbike können wir das Drehmoment nicht "rund" genug in das System eingeben.
> Das Handbike gerät so immer in eine Wellenbewegung der Antrieb "eiert"


........ daran jedoch definitiv nicht! Danke.


----------



## Handbike-Andi (31. August 2022)

Handbike-Chris schrieb:


> ch hab den BBS02 in großer 1600W Ausführung schon


Der BBS02 (neu M315) leistet 500 Watt Dauerleistung, es gibt davon noch eine Version mit 750 Watt, die zwar offiziell nicht mehr angeboten wird.
Praschberger verbaut den BBSHD (neu M615) mit 1000 Watt Dauerleistung. Die sagenhaften 1600 Watt beschreiben den Peak, welcher nur ein paar Sekunden wirkt.
Das M615 Modell wird auch mit "nur" 750 Watt verkauft.
Um die Serie der Bafangs abzuschliessen, erwähne ich noch den BBS01 (neu M215) Dauerleistung 250 Watt.

Am anderen Ende der Skala bewegen sich die bekannten Systeme für Fussgänger E-Bikes (Bosch, Shimano EP8, Brose und Co) die Leisten EU Konforme 250 Watt Dauerleistung, was für Handbiker an Steigungen schlicht zu wenig ist. Bowhead bedient sich aus dem Regal dieser Antriebssysteme, darum ist der Bowhead leider sehr schwach auf der Brust.

Noch etwas zum Gesetz:
Im ganzen EU Raum sind nur Motoren bis 250 Watt zugelassen. In der Schweiz 500 Watt. Es gibt keine Ausnahmeregelung für Handbikes. Also wenn jemand mit einem 1000 Watt Motor einen Unfall mit Verletzten baut, könnte es schnell sehr unangenehm und teuer werden.


----------



## .MK. (31. August 2022)

Handbike-Andi schrieb:


> Im ganzen EU Raum sind nur Motoren bis 250 Watt zugelassen.


Wie wahr. Deshalb habe ich beim Umbau auch die Übersetzung nach unten angepaßt in Richtung Untersetzung. Bei einem Umbau sollte man auch das berücksichtigen. Auslegung auf die Max-Steigung, die man erklimmen möchte. Weniger Leistung heißt dann halt nur langsamer, aber nicht weniger machbare Steigung. Und runter läuft's ohnehin weitgehend von alleine, wobei das Jeetrike ja auch nicht die Rakete...

Bei längeren leichten bis mäßigen Steigungen habe ich mit Fuß-MTB schon zu kratzen, mit meinem (leichtgewichtigen) Sohn im Jeetrike mit 250W auf längeren Strecken mitzukommen. 250W Dauerleistung sind nun auch nicht nichts.

Klettern tut's aber ohne Ende. Und langsam fahren ist auf drei Rädern ja auch kein Problem der Balance.


----------



## lega2finia (3. September 2022)

Hallo, ich bin Ihr Gespräch aufmerksam und ich lerne Dinge!
Ich will nur sagen: 

Man kann eine größere Batterie unter den Sitz des Jeetrike legen, einfach Bindungen mit einer Aluminiumplatte wiederholen. Sehr einfach! Ich habe eine 17,5A gezogen, als ich ungefähr 2 cm hoch stieg. Das Loch für den Schalter nützt nichts mehr, lassen Sie einfach die Batterie auf "on" (dieses Design ist Null. Wie die Autonomie, mit 750W, der ursprünglichen Batterie: weniger als 30Km)
Mit der zukünftigen Veröffentlichung von Bowhead "Rogue" hat der Freund Jaroslav vielleicht Grund zur Sorge. Okay, es ist ein "Delta" also anders, aber zu einem vergleichbaren Preis finde ich es niedlich entworfen, besser hergestellt und besser ausgestattet (außer dem Motor, der, wie Sie sagten, nicht stark genug ist)
Ich freue mich darauf, euch alle zu lesen...


----------



## lega2finia (3. September 2022)

Hallo, ich bin Ihr Gespräch aufmerksam und ich lerne Dinge!
Ich will nur sagen: 

Man kann eine größere Batterie unter den Sitz des Jeetrike legen, einfach Bindungen mit einer Aluminiumplatte wiederholen. Sehr einfach! Ich habe eine 17,5A gezogen, als ich ungefähr 2 cm hoch stieg. Das Loch für den Schalter nützt nichts mehr, lassen Sie einfach die Batterie auf "on" (dieses Design ist Null. Wie die Autonomie, mit 750W, der ursprünglichen Batterie: weniger als 30Km)
Mit der zukünftigen Veröffentlichung von Bowhead "Rogue" hat der Freund Jaroslav vielleicht Grund zur Sorge. Okay, es ist ein "Delta" also anders, aber zu einem vergleichbaren Preis finde ich es niedlich entworfen, besser hergestellt und besser ausgestattet (außer dem Motor, der, wie Sie sagten, nicht stark genug ist)
Ich freue mich darauf, euch alle zu lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rene_H (4. September 2022)

lega2finia schrieb:


> Man kann eine größere Batterie unter den Sitz des Jeetrike legen, einfach Bindungen mit einer Aluminiumplatte wiederholen. Sehr einfach! Ich habe eine 17,5A gezogen, als ich ungefähr 2 cm hoch stieg


Gibt es davon bitte ein Foto??



lega2finia schrieb:


> Mit der zukünftigen Veröffentlichung von Bowhead "Rogue" hat der Freund Jaroslav vielleicht Grund zur Sorge.


Ich meine nicht, dass es mit dem Jeetrike vergleichbar ist.
"Nur" 80cm breit, tieferer Schwerpunkt, dafür länger als das Jee und Frontantrieb ergibt ein doch recht unterschiedliches Bike.
Upgrades wie Elektronische SRAM Eagle sind sicher top, aber für 1499$?

Ich habe die Daten nur überflogen, denke es gib sehr gute Alternativen vom Praschberger Alois (Comp CC) oder Sport-On (Quantum).


----------



## .MK. (4. September 2022)

Batterie-Montage-Infos (siehe oben):

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/han...ead-und-erfahrungsthread.901809/post-16160774

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/han...ead-und-erfahrungsthread.901809/post-16151905

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/han...ead-und-erfahrungsthread.901809/post-16151982


----------



## Rene_H (4. September 2022)

Ich meine Lega2finia beschreibt eine Option der Montage eines größeren Batterie Packs im Rahmen. Ohne das Akku Case zu bearbeiten, unter dem Sitz an der originalen Stelle.


----------



## lega2finia (6. September 2022)

Ich habe ein Foto, wann immer ich kann…


----------



## .MK. (6. September 2022)

Akku-Tipp: Als Ballastierung mitnutzen für noch besseren Kippschutz. Also möglichst weit vorne und - falls man zwei Akkus verbauen möchte - am besten noch möglichst weit außen. Und auf jeden Fall möglichst tief.


----------



## lega2finia (7. September 2022)

Der Rahmen des Jeetrike nimmt Batterien bis zu einer Dicke von 9 cm auf. Wenn sie höher als der Ursprung sind, genügt es, den Sitz zu montieren und U-förmige Stützen in der richtigen Höhe herzustellen. Zum Beispiel für dieses Modell, um 2cm.


----------



## Handbike-Chris (5. Oktober 2022)

Hattet ihr auch schon Probleme mit der Kette von der Kurbel zum Motor?

Ist mir leider bei einer Probefahrt beim Wenden abgesprungen und hat sich zwischen den beiden Kettenrädern verkeilt.


----------



## .MK. (5. Oktober 2022)

Nö, nie gehabt... Ist Deine Kettenspanner ok?


----------



## lega2finia (6. Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte dieses Problem, ja (und auch ein Freund von mir): die Kette zwischen den Giebeln, eine Stunde, um sie am Straßenrand zu lösen! Charmant... Das Problem ist, dass die Ritzel von Sport-on von sehr schlechter Qualität sind... wahrscheinlich, so dass sie billiger sind.
Tatsächlich kostet ein "narrow-wide"-Ritzel nur 10€, ich habe einen angelegt und da die Kette nie gesprungen ist.


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

